# Taint of Chaos



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

The planet Survaka, is a desert planet. A back station world, which the Imperium pays little attention to. For 1000 years this planet as not seen any wars or raids of any kinds. Yet that is all about to change. For nothing can kind from chaos. For this planet will fall to chaos. Yet the question is who, when and how. For this is the hour of chaos and your glory.

There are several different locations you can start at.
-The City (has an Arbites base, a Church and a Prison) I suggest start in this location!
-Forest (has a river)
-Imperial Guard base (you better have a good reason explaining to the Imperial Guard why your at their base)
-Desert (lots of mountains and little water)

This world is mostly a desert world and the towns are pretty small. Thus news will quickly spread since people are bored and will not have to much to do. If you want more information on anything please make a post in the recruitment thread for put an OOC at the end of your post.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

_A world?_ thought the thing. It swam through the Empyream, like a drowning man in a stormy sea.

A circle of light grew, splitting into the seething void of the Warp. The thing was drawn to it, creeping closer. The lesser creatures were scalded by the light's intensity as it burned the flesh from their bones. Only the thing was unhurt, drawing closer, fascinated.

_My name..._.

The word men used to describe..._Chaos_. _Azulanthis. That was what they called me._ it thought.

The portal began to close abruptly, and a choice was made. Azualanthis threw itself at the light, and there was a scream.

A young man in deep blue robes was flung backwards, away from the circle of grox blood he'd painted on the ground of the clearing. Trees were scorched by the detonation. A mile away, farmers shielded their eyes. Azulanthis stood up, smoldering slightly. It shook, brushing a thin layer of atomized dust from it's shoulders, and picked up the man.

"B-but, the trader said it was only a charm!" the man wailed. Azulanthis cocked it's head, remembering the words from so long ago.

"The trader lied." it said softly, and immolated the man with a single gesture. It picked up the deep blue cloak and wrapped itself in it, concealing it's lithe, armored form under the garment.

"A world, ripe and accepting. Naive, perhaps. Best get started." said the demon, and began to pick it's way through the forest to the next town, already plotting. Malal would have his due.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

lucius landed his ship just outside of the city, he got up out of his seat and headed to the rear hatch, one of his servitors walked past him on four mechanicle legs, two long arms extended from its sides, each one ending in a inbuilt lasrifles. he descended the ramp and looked at the city spread out in front of him, his armour was covered in the red robes of a member of the mechanicus, he lifted up his hood and began to walk towards the vast city.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

The fallen harlequin known as the Joker lightly danced through the backstreets of the Imperial city. He was lightly singing and laughing to himself, _"Hahahaha ah the webway is a beautiful thing that it is.......hhhmmmmm.....HA!......hehehehehe....." _He paused as if to let himself think for a moment, _"Well first things first, where are the insane?" _he began to pick his way toward a section of the city where he knew there would be people with some very horifying mental disorders that he could easily manipulate. As he danced his way there he laughed at whatever was going through his twisted mind, _"After that there will be the prison break......mmhhhmm hahahahaha....and then...yes yes hehehehe hahahaha....."_


----------



## Iron Corsair (Nov 5, 2008)

Frantz's pod landed in the forested region of Survaka. He had been sent as a test by the Word Bearers Legion to see if he had the right stuff to be made an Officer in their army of Guardsmen. Frantz exited his craft gingerly and camouflaged it with leaves and branches. As he finished the work, Frantz saw a river winding lazily through the forest. Frantz smiled slyly. _A river. Excellent. This is the perfect place to start._ Frantz felt inside his pocket and found the little bottle. It was full of a poison that was very deadly. It caused the person to get boils all over their body, then caused them to start coughing up their lungs. As the pressure built up in their body, the boils would explode and out would come a flow of blood. It was guarantied to kill within a day. However, this virus that had been experimented on to act more slowly. Frantz walked up to the river and poured just a small amount into the river. If he was lucky he would be able to kill some of the smaller children. As he added more later in the day or even several days later, the elders and adults would begin to get sick. Frantz walked a bit farther before settling down to eat a quick meal. Frantz stood up and began to walk towards the city, and-hopefully-his destiny.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Azulanthis wriggled and shifted, squeezing through a drainage pipe in the city wall's base, little more then six centimeters across. It's shape reformed with a sound like a cork being drawn from a bottle, and it walked across the alleyway, passing a guard whistling a song it knew as _The Tracks on the Land Raider Crush the Heretics_. Azulanthis hummed merrily to itself as it hooked a bladed claw around the main power conduit to a hab unit, cutting the power. Yells of alarm filtered down. He heard a massive _crunch_ of crumpling alloy as the elevator struck the floor in the basement. It melted through the wall of the now sealed hab, and hell flowed in with it.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Joker danced into what could laughingly be called a hab unit and, despite himself, laughed. The four men inside looked at him with disdain and the biggest got up but before he could do anything a jagged ornate dagger was stabbed through his throat and the eldar harlequin was laughing hysterically. He sat at the table where the other three were rooted to their seats and calmed himself down, _"Well well well, I have a business proposition for you three.....hehehe......hahahah....ehem well you see I am in need of some strong arms in the things I am going to do to this planet and you three seem like a rather desperate bunch so I want you to join me. Now now I can't tell you exactly what I am going to do but I can tell you that you will be well taken care of so long as you pledge yourself to me and the one who I follow.....mmmhhhmmm....well?" _The three men looked at him for awhile, finally one spoke up, *"Who do you follow? And what is your name?"* Joker laughed and slammed his gloved hand on the table, _"Well I can answer both of those, I serve the Prince of Excess and no one knows my true name but you may call me either Joker or Jester or something along those ridiculously cliche lines hahahahahahahaha....so can I count you in?"_ He asked again. The three men nodded and the eldar harlequin got a dark sadistic look on his face, _"Good......"_


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Iron Corsair said:


> Frantz's pod landed in the forested region of Survaka. He had been sent as a test by the Word Bearers Legion to see if he had the right stuff to be made an Officer in their army of Guardsmen. Frantz exited his craft gingerly and camouflaged it with leaves and branches. As he finished the work, Frantz saw a river winding lazily through the forest. Frantz smiled slyly. _A river. Excellent. This is the perfect place to start._ Frantz felt inside his pocket and found the little bottle. It was full of a poison that was very deadly. It caused the person to get boils all over their body, then caused them to start coughing up their lungs. As the pressure built up in their body, the boils would explode and out would come a flow of blood. It was guarantied to kill within a day. However, this virus that had been experimented on to act more slowly. Frantz walked up to the river and poured just a small amount into the river. If he was lucky he would be able to kill some of the smaller children. As he added more later in the day or even several days later, the elders and adults would begin to get sick. Frantz walked a bit farther before settling down to eat a quick meal. Frantz stood up and began to walk towards the city, and-hopefully-his destiny.


Frantz soon heard a noise, it was coming from the river. There was a bubbling noise coming from it. Upon closer inspection Frantz realized that there was a large portion of blood in the river. Where this blood was coming from he could not tell. Yet he then heard something else... foot steps. As he turned around and look he could make out what was seven people. Six of them where armed with las guns while the other was armed with a las pistol and a sword (Just a normal sword). They were all wearing simply clothes and where not in any kind of uniforms. By the looks of it they were probably pirates. 



Dirge Eterna said:


> Azulanthis wriggled and shifted, squeezing through a drainage pipe in the city wall's base, little more then six centimeters across. It's shape reformed with a sound like a cork being drawn from a bottle, and it walked across the alleyway, passing a guard whistling a song it knew as _The Tracks on the Land Raider Crush the Heretics_. Azulanthis hummed merrily to itself as it hooked a bladed claw around the main power conduit to a hab unit, cutting the power. Yells of alarm filtered down. He heard a massive _crunch_ of crumpling alloy as the elevator struck the floor in the basement. It melted through the wall of the now sealed hab, and hell flowed in with it.


((OOC: Feel free to continue, not much for me to add in since no one spotted you.))



dark angel said:


> lucius landed his ship just outside of the city, he got up out of his seat and headed to the rear hatch, one of his servitors walked past him on four mechanicle legs, two long arms extended from its sides, each one ending in a inbuilt lasrifles. he descended the ramp and looked at the city spread out in front of him, his armour was covered in the red robes of a member of the mechanicus, he lifted up his hood and began to walk towards the vast city.


As Lucius enters the city he is approach by two PDF troopers.  "I've never seen you before here. What business have you here?" said the first PDF trooper. "Maybe he's the one responsible for the murder. I mean don't you find kind of supicous that just the man was murdered a day ago that he show up. By the looks of it he could probably kill a man easily." said the 2nd PDF trooper. The two PDF troopers then waited for Lucius answer.



BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Joker danced into what could laughingly be called a hab unit and, despite himself, laughed. The four men inside looked at him with disdain and the biggest got up but before he could do anything a jagged ornate dagger was stabbed through his throat and the eldar harlequin was laughing hysterically. He sat at the table where the other three were rooted to their seats and calmed himself down, _"Well well well, I have a business proposition for you three.....hehehe......hahahah....ehem well you see I am in need of some strong arms in the things I am going to do to this planet and you three seem like a rather desperate bunch so I want you to join me. Now now I can't tell you exactly what I am going to do but I can tell you that you will be well taken care of so long as you pledge yourself to me and the one who I follow.....mmmhhhmmm....well?" _The three men looked at him for awhile, finally one spoke up, *"Who do you follow? And what is your name?"* Joker laughed and slammed his gloved hand on the table, _"Well I can answer both of those, I serve the Prince of Excess and no one knows my true name but you may call me either Joker or Jester or something along those ridiculously cliche lines hahahahahahahaha....so can I count you in?"_ He asked again. The three men nodded and the eldar harlequin got a dark sadistic look on his face, _"Good......"_


One of them step forwarded and decided to ask a question. "Are you the one who is responsible for murdering the PDF captain? They say he committed suicide but we all know he was murdered. So was it you? I mean they have rounded up several people and public executed them for being possible heretics. It seems they are ready to kill anyone." said the man with a hit of fear in his voice. The other two simply nodded in agreement and watch with fear.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

The Valkyrie went into a controlled dive and the champagne flute tilted in his hand. He lit a cigar and blew a smoke ring as he lounged in his chair at his ease. He thought about the mission he had been sent on, the vision from the Gods. The summons, the challenge and the promise of power and glory rang through his mind. 

He needed muscle, he needed soldiers. He had seen the local guard camp and he thought that he may be able to visit in his official capacity as a politician. He would start to get a little following in the city cause a stir before moving in for the kill. He would visit the guard camp and sow the seeds of heresy in their mind.

The valkyrie's landing gear kicked in and he felt them touch down. The pilot called over the intercom "Sir, your speeder will be at the gates"

Rund checked the laspistol at is hip as the valkyries hatch opened slowly and he emerged into the light of thespace port walking quickly to the speeder. He threw imself into the seat and hit the accelerator allowing himself to shoot away into the night. 
He reached a bar near the port and walked inside his hand resting on his las pistol. He swaggered to the bar watching eyes follow him. 
He looked around gently flicking his suit and checking his watch allowing the gold to flash around the room. He watched the room allowing his eyes to flash with danger
"Suck it up bitches. Look all you want but try anything and ill kill you"
He walked to the bar and looked around...


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Daymir walked down the boarding ramp of his ship and onto the floor of the landing bay. He had disguised himself with psychic power so that he seemed just to be a regular citizen dressed in simple clothes, not a Space Marine. He walked out of the landing bay and out into the street outside. 

The city was a busy place and it was easy for Daymir to stay unnoticed. As he walked he scanned the surrounding minds for a likely candidate, one who had felt the touch of the Warp. A slightly portly, middle aged man stank of it. He was walking slowly down the street, about 10 metres ahead of him. The man then turned into a small side street. Daymir followed.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

lucius stared into the two pdf troopers and said "you dare acuse a servent of the mechanicus of murder? i asure you that your commander will here of this" he pushed past the troopers and began to walk into the city, he could hear them shouting at him but he kept on going, he turned down a set of stairs where seven gangers were standing cursing about a local arbites, the leader walked over to him and said "what do we have here then ahh? a mechanicus goon?" without a word he shredded the man with his lightining claws and said "now i give you a ultimatum let me take care of this arbite officer and join me or die like this whelp" he said as he crushed the skull of the dead ganger

(ill leave it to necrosis to decide what happens)


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> The Valkyrie went into a controlled dive and the champagne flute tilted in his hand. He lit a cigar and blew a smoke ring as he lounged in his chair at his ease. He thought about the mission he had been sent on, the vision from the Gods. The summons, the challenge and the promise of power and glory rang through his mind.
> 
> He needed muscle, he needed soldiers. He had seen the local guard camp and he thought that he may be able to visit in his official capacity as a politician. He would start to get a little following in the city cause a stir before moving in for the kill. He would visit the guard camp and sow the seeds of heresy in their mind.
> 
> ...


The bar tender made his way towards the new potentially customer. "Is there anything I can get you?" ask the bar tender as he clean a glass. "I don't know what brings you here but I suggest you leave. It's not safe anymore. PDF troopers have been going missing and their leader killed himself. Lot's of people are trying to find a way off this planet but don't got engough money to do it. By the looks of it you could. Do you have a ship cause if so then I know a way that we could both make a lot of money." said the bar tender in a quiet voice.



Sarcasm said:


> Daymir walked down the boarding ramp of his ship and onto the floor of the landing bay. He had disguised himself with psychic power so that he seemed just to be a regular citizen dressed in simple clothes, not a Space Marine. He walked out of the landing bay and out into the street outside.
> 
> The city was a busy place and it was easy for Daymir to stay unnoticed. As he walked he scanned the surrounding minds for a likely candidate, one who had felt the touch of the Warp. A slightly portly, middle aged man stank of it. He was walking slowly down the street, about 10 metres ahead of him. The man then turned into a small side street. Daymir followed.


((Continue on at your pace. Nothing for me to really add in))



dark angel said:


> lucius stared into the two pdf troopers and said "you dare acuse a servent of the mechanicus of murder? i asure you that your commander will here of this" he pushed past the troopers and began to walk into the city, he could hear them shouting at him but he kept on going, he turned down a set of stairs where seven gangers were standing cursing about a local arbites, the leader walked over to him and said "what do we have here then ahh? a mechanicus goon?" without a word he shredded the man with his lightining claws and said "now i give you a ultimatum let me take care of this arbite officer and join me or die like this whelp" he said as he crushed the skull of the dead ganger
> 
> (ill leave it to necrosis to decide what happens)


One of the ganger immediately ran away. The other four took out there las guns and began to open fire. "Fool, the local arbites are slowly going dissappering and being killed off by some force. It's only a matter of time till their all gone." said one of gangers as he jump back and open fired.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Joker laughed in the man's face, _"Maybe I was, maybe I wasnt...who knows? Trust me my new friend hahahahaha....you need not worry about the PDF or arbites now that you are with me. They will not touch you so long as I need you, now take me to some more people, scum hehehehe rather that are in need of some work. After this we acquire some weapons for you then we force the prison breakout."_ Joker bowed and motioned with his hand for them to lead.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

"haha fools!" snarled lucius as he took a step forward, letting his mechanicus robes fall from him, one of the gangers looked athim in horror and said "yo......your a space marine", lucius laughed as he beheaded the man and pounced at the next, he gutted them and pivoted as another tried to punch him he smiled as he rammed his lightining claws through the mans side, the last man fell to his knees and began to cry saying "im sorry please....dont hurt me" lucius walked above him and said "too late" as he beheaded him, he went and put on his robes before running after the one that had run away, hoping he would lead him to the rest of the gang and hopefully some servents or even sacrifices.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Joker laughed in the man's face, _"Maybe I was, maybe I wasnt...who knows? Trust me my new friend hahahahaha....you need not worry about the PDF or arbites now that you are with me. They will not touch you so long as I need you, now take me to some more people, scum hehehehe rather that are in need of some work. After this we acquire some weapons for you then we force the prison breakout."_ Joker bowed and motioned with his hand for them to lead.


"Well we do have a problem. People have been disappearing. Thus everyone is keeping a low profile. It will be hard to find anyone willing to join us. Most people just want to get off the planet. Yet the best place to look would probably be the bar. They would probably having the highest amount of people willing to join us although you might need to convince them." said the man with a tone of stress in his voice. It was obvious that the people here were living in fear and stress.



dark angel said:


> "haha fools!" snarled lucius as he took a step forward, letting his mechanicus robes fall from him, one of the gangers looked athim in horror and said "yo......your a space marine", lucius laughed as he beheaded the man and pounced at the next, he gutted them and pivoted as another tried to punch him he smiled as he rammed his lightining claws through the mans side, the last man fell to his knees and began to cry saying "im sorry please....dont hurt me" lucius walked above him and said "too late" as he beheaded him, he went and put on his robes before running after the one that had run away, hoping he would lead him to the rest of the gang and hopefully some servents or even sacrifices.


By the time Lucius caught up to the one who had ran away, he had already been telling some local Arbites of what happened. It was the same two that had accused Lucius of murder before. Expect this time there was two more of them. Two of them were armed with suppression shield (Gives a +4 invulnerable save) and close combat electric batons. The two others were armed with shotguns. "You their, stop in the name of the Emperor." yelled one of the Arbites as he took aim.

((OOC: I suggest you run away.))


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

"the emperor? what emperor?" snarled lucius as he jumped over a railing, he fell four metres and landed, the arbites began to fire at him, rounds hitting the ground all around him as he pushed through frenzied crowds, he laughed as he pushed on onto a spike and shouted "blood for the blood god!" a man looked in horror at him and he impaled him on his lightining claws, dragging the dead body with him before pushing him off, he turned and saw the arbites still in pursuit, in front of him was a drop into a series of small streets, he laughed like a maniac and jumped over the edge shouting "blood for the blood god!" as he went.

(ill leave it up to necrosis to see if i make it or not)


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Rund stared into the barmans eyes
'A large Port"
"I have a ship 50:50 split on the proceeds"
You get the people, i'll sort the smuggling"
He smiled
"But for this sort of operation we need muscle for security, soldiers are perfect. Thus this bar is perfect as soldiers frequent bars. In this city I smell fear, if we sow the seeds in their mind and they will desert in droves and we will be rolling in it"
"and i will be all powerful" he thought to himself

"as for my safety" he allowed a knife to materialise flash across the barmans line of vision and dissappear again
"I'll be ok"
He smiled again
he extended a hand
"do we have a deal?"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

dark angel said:


> "the emperor? what emperor?" snarled lucius as he jumped over a railing, he fell four metres and landed, the arbites began to fire at him, rounds hitting the ground all around him as he pushed through frenzied crowds, he laughed as he pushed on onto a spike and shouted "blood for the blood god!" a man looked in horror at him and he impaled him on his lightining claws, dragging the dead body with him before pushing him off, he turned and saw the arbites still in pursuit, in front of him was a drop into a series of small streets, he laughed like a maniac and jumped over the edge shouting "blood for the blood god!" as he went.
> 
> (ill leave it up to necrosis to see if i make it or not)


Before he could even jump on of the Arbites fired his shot gun. Lucius leg was hit causing him to trip. The other two Arbites quickly caught up and began to beat Lucius with their electric batons until he was finally knock out.

When Lucius woke up he was in prison. There were the same four arbites that had captured him and a new one. This one wasn't wearing his helmet and his armour seemed a bit different. "I am Shawn Filkiz, acting captain of the arbites. You have been accused of Hersey and murder of an innocent man. How do you plea? Also did you kill our former captain, heretic?" said Shawn Filkiz. There was a window behind Shawn, the window was tinted so you couldn't really see who was on the other side. But you realize that there is at least one person watching you from there. ((Since Shawn has a name he is a character and thus cannot be auto hit, auto killed or have his actions controlled by anyone expect me or another gm))



deathbringer said:


> Rund stared into the barmans eyes
> 'A large Port"
> "I have a ship 50:50 split on the proceeds"
> You get the people, i'll sort the smuggling"
> ...


The man shook his hand. "I can get about 6 soldiers that we can trust. The rest we might have problems with." said the man. Suddenly then over ever from of public communication came an announcement. "Due to some recent events, no one is now allowed to leave the planet. All ships are to be grounded and are not allowed to leave the surface." said the announcement before the communications returned back to normal. The bartender simply smiled. "Now we will be able to charge double due to this new rule. Meet me here again in three days. I will have some soldiers and people ready to get off this planet." said the bartender.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Rund smiled. 
"3 days."
He downed his drink and walked out of the bar and jumped into the speeder. Hitting the gas he zoomed towards the imperial guard base quickly checking his pockets for his ID.

He gunned his speeder to the gate and moved to the checkpoint. He smiled inside, time to flash the money. 
"I wish to enter the camp officer" he shouted to the guard handingover his id


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

looking at the man named shawn lucius said "i am tech priest lucius of the adeptus mechanicus and servent of the machine god" he looked at him and said "i have been sent here by arch magos marius off the forge world of Ryza as ambassador and advisor to the military forces here thus i was not able to kill your captain" he cocked his head and said "and for that man, him and his subordinates tried to kill me i mearly defended myself from the attackers and found a letter explaining how he killed your commander, thus i plea not guilty but if you do decide otherwise i only hope you have realised your mistake.....now tell me who is watching me?".


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Joker followed the three men as they took him to the bar they had spoken to him about and as they walked in and formed a little wall around him he stepped out, _"Hello, ladies and gentlemen...hehehehehe....ehem long have you lived in fear and under great stress from the local arbites and priesthood. I have a way for you to leave all of your stress and fear behind and for you to embraced by the most pleasurefilled experiences one could ask for. All I ask for is for you to follow me and my master obediantly and I will make sure that all of the Imperial problems you have had your whole life will go away." _As he spoke his words seemed like honey and he could tell he wouldnt have to tell some of these people twice to join him, others though would need a little push, _"I ask you now to embrace the madness that has itched at the corners of your mind for so long, and join me to turn this city into a haven of chaos."_ He waited patiently, laughing quietly to himself.
(OOC: ill let necrosis decide what the people do.)


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> Rund smiled.
> "3 days."
> He downed his drink and walked out of the bar and jumped into the speeder. Hitting the gas he zoomed towards the imperial guard base quickly checking his pockets for his ID.
> 
> ...


"Sorry sir. Your not allowed in. Only high ranking priest or members of the Inquisition are allowed in." said the Guardsmen as several Storm Troopers also approach. Half the troops in the base were Storm Troopers. There was also a large number of priest in the base to.



dark angel said:


> looking at the man named shawn lucius said "i am tech priest lucius of the adeptus mechanicus and servent of the machine god" he looked at him and said "i have been sent here by arch magos marius off the forge world of Ryza as ambassador and advisor to the military forces here thus i was not able to kill your captain" he cocked his head and said "and for that man, him and his subordinates tried to kill me i mearly defended myself from the attackers and found a letter explaining how he killed your commander, thus i plea not guilty but if you do decide otherwise i only hope you have realised your mistake.....now tell me who is watching me?".


"DON'T TAKE ME FOR A FOOL." yelled Shawn as he slammed his fist. "I have surveillance showing you killing an innocent man while being chase by my men. It also shows you saying heretical speeches about the foul powers of chaos. You take me for a fool. I have had engough of this. I hereby declare you guilty of heresy. Troops get your weapons ready and..." but before Shawn could finish a female voice interrupted him. "I shall take care of this. Bring him to room and have him restrained." said the voice. "I understand. Troops bring him to her room." said Shawn.

((OOC: You can either attempt to escape or go to the room with restraints on.))


BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Joker followed the three men as they took him to the bar they had spoken to him about and as they walked in and formed a little wall around him he stepped out, _"Hello, ladies and gentlemen...hehehehehe....ehem long have you lived in fear and under great stress from the local arbites and priesthood. I have a way for you to leave all of your stress and fear behind and for you to embraced by the most pleasurefilled experiences one could ask for. All I ask for is for you to follow me and my master obediantly and I will make sure that all of the Imperial problems you have had your whole life will go away." _As he spoke his words seemed like honey and he could tell he wouldnt have to tell some of these people twice to join him, others though would need a little push, _"I ask you now to embrace the madness that has itched at the corners of your mind for so long, and join me to turn this city into a haven of chaos."_ He waited patiently, laughing quietly to himself.
> (OOC: ill let necrosis decide what the people do.)


"So your the one who kidnap my son from me!" yelled a drunk man as he got out his auto pistol and fired it at Joker and some of his troops. Five others also took out there weapons. Some had las pistols, others had auto guns. Several others broke some beer bottles and moved in to attack Joker.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

lucius got up, a few troopers standing around him, he dwarfed them all in his power armour, but felt empty without his weapons he growled at shawn and said "watch your back my friend hahaha" he was led out of the room and through a few corridors until he came upon a room, the troopers led him in......


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

dark angel said:


> lucius got up, a few troopers standing around him, he dwarfed them all in his power armour, but felt empty without his weapons he growled at shawn and said "watch your back my friend hahaha" he was led out of the room and through a few corridors until he came upon a room, the troopers led him in......


When Lucius entered the room he saw a sister of battle who had her back turned to him. Not just a normal sister but a sister superior. "Leave us." said the Sister as the arbites nodded their heads and left the room. "You really put me in a hard position. Now do I blow my cover in order to free you or do I kill you. I always have the hardest time working with followers of Khrone. So do you have any bright ideas of how to get out of here without blowing my cover?" said the sister of battle.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

lucius smiled to himself and said "first i want your name and secondly if im going to escape i will need my weapons can you get me them?" he stalked forwards asking "just about who are you sister?" he wanted his weapons and he wanted them now.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

dark angel said:


> lucius smiled to himself and said "first i want your name and secondly if im going to escape i will need my weapons can you get me them?" he stalked forwards asking "just about who are you sister?" he wanted his weapons and he wanted them now.


"My real name is Sophie Ribizan. According to Imperial Records my ship was shot down and I was killed in the blast. The truth is that I was captured by the forces of Chaos and over time I realized the truth. Yet here I go by the name of Jessica. So while around non chaos forces call me Jessica. As for your weapons they are in the armory." said Sophie as she showed him a map of the area. Now can you make a plasma pistol over heat but not make the damage fatal. If so then I do have any idea of how you can escape." said Sophie.

((OOC: Your not getting any more updates until a few other people post))


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Joker laughed and threw his blade at the man who had yelled at him, impaling his throat and drowning him in his own blood. He quickly dance around a few of the people who had pulled out guns, snapping necks and breaking bones until he finally got his knife back again. He went to town cutting up the townspeople who had pulled the weapons on him, laughing hysterically while he did it and doing faster than a human eye could react. When he was done there were three people left in the bar watching with amazed eyes, _"Well?" _He asked them.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

"it seems i am out of luck this day for i do not know how to do that jessica" he said he looked around the room and for a few seconds remembered his times serving in the raven guard and how he and his former squad mates had taken out a planetary governor who had turned to chaos, he looked at the sister and asked "have you got any more ideas or am i going to prison?" then as he remembered back he found himself remembering how one of his brothers had overloaded a plasma plasma pistol and said "actually i do".


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Joker laughed and threw his blade at the man who had yelled at him, impaling his throat and drowning him in his own blood. He quickly dance around a few of the people who had pulled out guns, snapping necks and breaking bones until he finally got his knife back again. He went to town cutting up the townspeople who had pulled the weapons on him, laughing hysterically while he did it and doing faster than a human eye could react. When he was done there were three people left in the bar watching with amazed eyes, _"Well?" _He asked them.


The bar tender got up and look around. "Well I assume you guys will need a place to stay and some food. I can provide that. I'm not much of a fighter but I can smuggle stuff to and tend to the wounded." said the bar tender in a scared voice. The others two were still afraid. "Alright, just don't kill us." said one of them. The other simply nodded his head in agreement.



dark angel said:


> "it seems i am out of luck this day for i do not know how to do that Jessica" he said he looked around the room and for a few seconds remembered his times serving in the raven guard and how he and his former squad mates had taken out a planetary governor who had turned to chaos, he looked at the sister and asked "have you got any more ideas or am i going to prison?" then as he remembered back he found himself remembering how one of his brothers had overloaded a plasma plasma pistol and said "actually i do".


Jessica at first frowned at Lucius first comment. She didn't really know what to do. Then yet she heard that he actually did know how to do it. She was a bit suspicious of this but she almost had no choice. "Very well. Here is the plan. Your going to make my plasma pistol over heat. So it will look like I tried to execute you. While my pistol over heated you overpowered me and took me as a hostage. You should be able to use those hand cuffs to strangle me a bit and to hold me as a hostage any questions or should we get started?" said Jessica who then handed Lucius the plasma pistol.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Azulanthis melted the lock on the hab's front door, letting the smell of charred remains and madness flow out into the street. The city guards clamped hands over their mouths at the stench and ran. The demon threw the hood back over it's head and began to make it's way to the city center. Surely, there were more playthings there. As it walked down an alley, a burly arm wrapped around it's wrist and yanked it into the shadows.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Joker laughed patting the man who didnt want him to kill them on the head, _"Dont worry my good friends, may I call you friends? No matter hahahaha mmhhmm.....hehehehe.....good we need a home base. Now," _he sat down at the bar as the five of his new lackeys sat on either side of him, he gave off an aura of extreme confidence and pleasure that moved to each man, and said to the bartender, _"How soon can you get a few crates of weapons down here? Only four of them mind you and two are very large but they will fit in this bar. Dock 52, loading bay 6 in the back right hand corner, you will find two more of my 'friends' waiting for you with the weapons. They have followed me for awhile and will help teach you all in what you need to learn. Hehehehehahahahaha...ehem after we have that settled, you all passing the learning courses and outfitted for some action I believe we can start our aggressive expansion and the prison break that will soon follow."_


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

The man walked along the deserted side street, Daymir sliping along unnoticed behind him. Stopping at a door at the end of the street the man glanced around. Daymir threw himself down behind a abandoned storage crate. Satisfied that he was alone the man knocked on the door 9 times in rapid succession. The door was opened and the man walked in.

Daymir had been watching the man from behind the crate. "Looks like I have found a cult," he murmurred, "I thought as much." Pulling himself up, Daymir walked to the door and knocked in the same way as the man had done. The door was opened and Daymir walked in.

He was greeted by a young man dressed in blue robes carrying a lasgun. The man looked at Daymir and said "Greetings brother. I have not seen you here before. You have come to join us in our worship of the Changer of Ways?"
"Yes I have, brother," replied Daymir.
"Then follow the stairs down brother, they are waiting in the basement."

The man stepped aside and Daymir began to walk down the stairs. At the bottom he was met by another man standing in front of a door. The man handed Daymir a crude necklace with a carved rune on it. Daymir took it and put it around his neck. He then walked through the door and into the basement.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

taking the plasma pistol of jesssica, lucius began to make a few modifications to it, as he began to ready it he waited for the moment he would get to reap a thousand lives for the blood god he looked at the tainted sister and said "are you ready?".........


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Azulanthis melted the lock on the hab's front door, letting the smell of charred remains and madness flow out into the street. The city guards clamped hands over their mouths at the stench and ran. The demon threw the hood back over it's head and began to make it's way to the city center. Surely, there were more playthings there. As it walked down an alley, a burly arm wrapped around it's wrist and yanked it into the shadows.


((OOC: Not much for me to add so continue on))



BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Joker laughed patting the man who didnt want him to kill them on the head, _"Dont worry my good friends, may I call you friends? No matter hahahaha mmhhmm.....hehehehe.....good we need a home base. Now," _he sat down at the bar as the five of his new lackeys sat on either side of him, he gave off an aura of extreme confidence and pleasure that moved to each man, and said to the bartender, _"How soon can you get a few crates of weapons down here? Only four of them mind you and two are very large but they will fit in this bar. Dock 52, loading bay 6 in the back right hand corner, you will find two more of my 'friends' waiting for you with the weapons. They have followed me for awhile and will help teach you all in what you need to learn. Hehehehehahahahaha...ehem after we have that settled, you all passing the learning courses and outfitted for some action I believe we can start our aggressive expansion and the prison break that will soon follow."_


"Give me four days and I'll have all the weapons you need." said the bartender. If you have a few extra men that could help then I could probably get down in two days. Also if you do a prison break you will need to take down the communications first. For as soon as the Prison break begins they will notify the Inquisition. You must also do the prison break within 5 days. Cause that is when they will execute all the prisoners." said the bartender who was feeling a bit more confident and relax now. "We must also take care of these dead bodies. I don't know how we are going to cover this up." said the bartender as he gulp down on a drink.



Sarcasm said:


> The man walked along the deserted side street, Daymir sliping along unnoticed behind him. Stopping at a door at the end of the street the man glanced around. Daymir threw himself down behind a abandoned storage crate. Satisfied that he was alone the man knocked on the door 9 times in rapid succession. The door was opened and the man walked in.
> 
> Daymir had been watching the man from behind the crate. "Looks like I have found a cult," he murmurred, "I thought as much." Pulling himself up, Daymir walked to the door and knocked in the same way as the man had done. The door was opened and Daymir walked in.
> 
> ...


((OOC: Continue on but this will be very small cult, such as five guys at most))



dark angel said:


> taking the plasma pistol of jesssica, lucius began to make a few modifications to it, as he began to ready it he waited for the moment he would get to reap a thousand lives for the blood god he looked at the tainted sister and said "are you ready?".........


"Of course I am ready. Let's go over the plan now. My game is going to over heat. This will make it look that I tried to execute you but my plasma pistol over heated. Then you will get behind me and use your handcuffs to strangle me but not engough to kill me. You will use me as a human shield. The Guards will not dare to fire at a sister. At the end of your escape you will throw me towards the guards and run away. Any questions or shall we get started." said Jessica as she took the plasma pistol and got ready for it to over heat.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Rund drew himself up to his full height and looked into the guardsmans eyes and whispered in a voice filled with menace
"would you deny the high Lords of Terra their wish. "I have been sent to view and improve your obviously substandard defences. Are you such a heretic as to deny a servant of such office passage."
He allowed his lip to curl and he watched the officer carefully seeing him hesitate

(OOC; is vilhelms bar the same as mine)


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> Rund drew himself up to his full height and looked into the guardsmans eyes and whispered in a voice filled with menace
> "would you deny the high Lords of Terra their wish. "I have been sent to view and improve your obviously substandard defences. Are you such a heretic as to deny a servant of such office passage."
> He allowed his lip to curl and he watched the officer carefully seeing him hesitate
> 
> (OOC; is vilhelms bar the same as mine)


((OOC: Yes he is))

One of the storm Troopers moved in. "Our orders came from the Ordo Mallues and the Inquisition. Even a Lord of Terra would not be allowed here. Thus that makes there orders as if it were from the Emperor himself. Now I suggest that you calm down and leave. Failure to comply with this result with your execution. If you have a problem with this then you can take up with the Inquisitor Lord Zerial and the Ordo Mallues. We are always informed of who is suppose to be inspecting this area. Every time it has been several space marines and an Inquisitor with his retinue. So beat it." said the Storm Trooper who then pointed his Hellgun at Rund.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

lucius nodded and overloaded the plasma pistol, he leapt behind jessica he rapped his handcuffs around her throat and began to strangle her, a pair of arbites burst through the door, aiming a pair of shotguns at him he snarled saying "go on fire and ill kill your leader" they moved out of the way and he began to move through the through the hallways, he headed to the armoury where he got his lightening claws, he came out into the hallway and again used jessica as a human shield he soon found himself cornored, to his right was a window with a six foot drop, to the left was ten arbites, he wispered into jessica's ear "nice meeting you" before pushing her into them, he spun and jumped out of the window, he landed and rolled before running off, a arbites tried to stop him but lucius rammed his lightening claws through him with a wicked laugh, he ran through some gates and began to sprint into the city. a hour passed and lucius found himself sitting at the very outskirts of the city when a man came along saying "hey you"........


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

The basement was small and rather cramped. Banners covered in Tzeentchian runes hung from three of the walls and there was a map of the city beside the door. Two men were sitting on chairs in a rough semi-circle facing away from the door, towards a raised platform. Another man was standing on the platform. All were dressed in blue robes and wore one of the necklaces around their necks.

The man on the platform stepped down and walked over to Daymir. Looking him up and down he said, "Greetings to you brother. Welcome to our cult. I am the magister here. Please take a seat and we will formally introduce you into our cult as soon as the others come down."
"Thank you magister," replied Daymir. "I am happy to be here with you." He then sat down on the nearest seat.

About a minute later the doorman came in, followed by the man who had given him the necklace. The doorman sat down, still holding onto his lasgun. The other man sat next to him. The magister then went to the platform and climbed up to address them. He adjusted his robes and then began, "Welcome brothers. We have a new member here and we must begin the initiation ritual. Stand brother and come here."

Daymir stood up and walked to the platform. Them with a shove he pushed the magister onto the floor and leapt up onto the platform. The cult members looked stunned and one managed to shout out "What are you doing!?!" Daymir noticed that it was the portly man he had followed in. The man with the lasgun jumped to his feet and pointed the weapon at Daymir's chest. "Explain yourself!" he shouted.

Daymir grinned at the man at said "Very well." He then let the psychic energy disguising him go. The portly man fell off his chair and squeaked "Space Marine!" The man with the lasgun fired off a shot at him but it was badly aimed and hit the ceiling. Daymir waved his hand at the lasgun which promptly broke into two pieces.

"I am here to make use of this cult you pathetic idiots," he announced. "I need some men to help me in my work so I am taking control of you all. Any objections?"
"Yes," said the magister pulling himself up from the floor. "This is my cult and you can't have it! It's mine!"
"Very well then," replied Daymir. He looked at the magister and stared into the man's eyes, burning out his brain. The magister collapsed onto the floor and Daymir turned back to the cultists. "Any other objections?" he asked.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Rund eyed the hellgun suspiciously. 
"I was asked to review the defences of this town for a report by terra as it is possible the garrison here may need to be strengthened due to a possible invasion by....."
He allowed his words to tail off subtly as he saw the guardsman look up
"He looked slighly at the guardsman 
"but if my news is not welcome..."
He looked at the guardsman hoping he would take the bait


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Joker nodded at the bartender, _"Leave the bodies to me and my five friends here, I will begin their instruction immediately. You on the other hand go to the place I told you and bring my two boys and my crates down here."_ and with that he led the five of his new grunts toward the first bodies and began his instruction to them on the glories of Slaanesh after hurriedly pushing the bartender out the door, _"Simply tell my boys to knock once they arrive and I will know it is you."_ He shut the door behind the bartender and went over to one of the bodies. All five men that were in there with him seemed to be seeing a vision of pleasure go across their vision, he had began to etch markings across one of the bodies that was still alive, the man screaming in pain. As he cut the man open slowly a thick musk glided out of his body and into the five men's noses,* "We serve."* They all said in a monotone, Joker laughed, _"Hahahahehehehehhuhuheheh....mmmmm...indeed yes you do."_ And so they began the desecration of the place that was to be their new home


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

A man wearing a thin mail vest and holding a laspistol gripped the demon tightly, holding it against the wall while the other hand patted Azulanthis' cloak for valuables. The demon snorted. 

"What the hell, man. You got no shine on you. You church or something, frakhead?" asked the man.

"Well, in a manner of speaking. _A_ church." replied the demon conversationally. The man curled his lip in distaste.

Azulanthis' hand shot out, impaling the man on silvery claws. The demon's eyes glinted from beneath the dark hood.

"A _better_ one." it said softly. Energy filled his talons, flowing through into the man, who gasped as the iron in his blood was sucked to Azulanthis' fingertips, forming a small metal icon in his grip. The color drained from his face and he fell over dead, a look of shock and horror etched on his pale features. Azulanthis picked the pistol from his grip and held it disdainfully, before turning it to slag and letting it drip in an eldritch pattern around the dead man. With a flash of purple energy, Tzeentch consumed the man's soul, and Azulanthis felt a rush as the power fed back to him in turn. 

His fist closed around the icon in his grip, and strung it on a chain along with seventy-four other icons, the entire assembly jingling merrily as he walked down the alley to the Cathedral in the city's center.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

dark angel said:


> lucius nodded and overloaded the plasma pistol, he leapt behind jessica he rapped his handcuffs around her throat and began to strangle her, a pair of arbites burst through the door, aiming a pair of shotguns at him he snarled saying "go on fire and ill kill your leader" they moved out of the way and he began to move through the through the hallways, he headed to the armoury where he got his lightening claws, he came out into the hallway and again used jessica as a human shield he soon found himself cornored, to his right was a window with a six foot drop, to the left was ten arbites, he wispered into jessica's ear "nice meeting you" before pushing her into them, he spun and jumped out of the window, he landed and rolled before running off, a arbites tried to stop him but lucius rammed his lightening claws through him with a wicked laugh, he ran through some gates and began to sprint into the city. a hour passed and lucius found himself sitting at the very outskirts of the city when a man came along saying "hey you"........


"What in the Emperor name are you waiting for? After him. He is to be killed on sight." yelled Jessica as several arbites then began to leave the building and attempted to chase Lucius. Yet the Lucius was to fast for them and managed to escape.



Sarcasm said:


> The basement was small and rather cramped. Banners covered in Tzeentchian runes hung from three of the walls and there was a map of the city beside the door. Two men were sitting on chairs in a rough semi-circle facing away from the door, towards a raised platform. Another man was standing on the platform. All were dressed in blue robes and wore one of the necklaces around their necks.
> 
> The man on the platform stepped down and walked over to Daymir. Looking him up and down he said, "Greetings to you brother. Welcome to our cult. I am the magister here. Please take a seat and we will formally introduce you into our cult as soon as the others come down."
> "Thank you magister," replied Daymir. "I am happy to be here with you." He then sat down on the nearest seat.
> ...


"No objections." said the cultist in fear. "Yet we do have a problem. Our cult was once large. In fact we knew many others but slowly they began to disappear. We are unsure who is doing this. We don't know why we were not taken. Since then we have tried to keep a low profile." said cultist in scared voice.



deathbringer said:


> Rund eyed the hellgun suspiciously.
> "I was asked to review the defences of this town for a report by terra as it is possible the garrison here may need to be strengthened due to a possible invasion by....."
> He allowed his words to tail off subtly as he saw the guardsman look up
> "He looked slighly at the guardsman
> ...


"My orders are considered to come from the Emperor himself. Now in his name please leave." said the guardsmen as several Storm Troopers created a firing line at Rund. "If you don't you will be considered corrupted and we will be force to execute you." said the Storm Trooper.



BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Joker nodded at the bartender, _"Leave the bodies to me and my five friends here, I will begin their instruction immediately. You on the other hand go to the place I told you and bring my two boys and my crates down here."_ and with that he led the five of his new grunts toward the first bodies and began his instruction to them on the glories of Slaanesh after hurriedly pushing the bartender out the door, _"Simply tell my boys to knock once they arrive and I will know it is you."_ He shut the door behind the bartender and went over to one of the bodies. All five men that were in there with him seemed to be seeing a vision of pleasure go across their vision, he had began to etch markings across one of the bodies that was still alive, the man screaming in pain. As he cut the man open slowly a thick musk glided out of his body and into the five men's noses,* "We serve."* They all said in a monotone, Joker laughed, _"Hahahahehehehehhuhuheheh....mmmmm...indeed yes you do."_ And so they began the desecration of the place that was to be their new home


The bartender simply nodded his head and did as he was told. (No to much to add here. Feel free to continue)



Dirge Eterna said:


> A man wearing a thin mail vest and holding a laspistol gripped the demon tightly, holding it against the wall while the other hand patted Azulanthis' cloak for valuables. The demon snorted.
> 
> "What the hell, man. You got no shine on you. You church or something, frakhead?" asked the man.
> 
> ...


At the Cathedral was a high ranking priest. In fact a cardinal. This Cardinal had a Eviscerator and a Rosarius. There were also several other priest also armed with Eviscerator and flak armour. (Feel free to continue on, yet the Cardinal is a character and thus cannot be auto killed, auto hit or controlled).


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Azulanthis stepped into the church, feeling the cool stone rebel at its touch. The golden icon of the Emperor in the altar area seemed to flinch as the demon walked into the building. A minor functionary was tending a vat of incense as the demon approached.

"Can I help you, brother?" asked the priest. He held out a his hand, a fat ring glistening on it. 

"You might be able to, but I doubt it." replied Azulanthis conversationally.

"Let me try, at least." insisted the man.

"Well, father, I've sinned." said the demon. He raised his head and looked the priest in the eye, taking in the terrified look.

"I've sinned a lot."

Azulanthis walked back out of the Cathedral as two Arbites ran through the door, following the man's screams.

_Where to next?_ thought the demon.

"Hail, friend!" said a man as he passed by.

"Hail!" repeated a woman. Passers-by he barely saw yelled out the greeting.

"Hail!"

A fat vendor leaned out of his stall. "Hail!"

Azulanthis gritted his teeth in frustration. There was no point in trying to be covert if everyone in town was friendly.

"_Hail_" he said quietly, and razor shards of ice began to rain from the heavens as people ran for cover.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

rund saw the firing line and laughed
"Peace, I'm going" he said smiling
He jumped into his land speeder and moved away
He neared the forest and turned with curiosity as he saw something flit in the trees
He unholstered his las pistol and a throwing knife and moved into the trees
He saw something move and he raised his arm


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Joker had one of his new slaves open the door to the old bar when the bartender arrived with his two allies and their new weapons. They had once been harlequins also, death jesters to be precise, but each wore a certain mask that HE had made for them personally out of human bone. The one on the right was simply called 'Happy' because the drama mask he wore was of a happy face, the one on the left was 'Sad' because of the sad face of his mask. Happy and Sad brought the crates in one by one and then closed the door behind the bartender who looke quite frightened, _"Oh no no no....hehehehe...dont be afraid my good friend," _he could tell that the bartender didnt like the sadistic, hystericaly happy looks the other five henchmen now had on their faces, _"I have a very nice gift for you...hehehehehahahaha....ehem Lyra please come out my dear."_ An unbelievably beautiful woman strode out of the backroom with only very thin straps of cloth covering her private parts and aceentuation everything about her from her chest to her backside, the only true devotee to Slaanesh that Joker had been able to find on this planet so far without elping them along their way, she was completely his now, _"She is all yours to do with what you will, we will be having more shipments and the like soon enough so please try to stay focused? Hahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahaha...." _He went back to where his five henchmen had opened the large crates and were going through the weapons and armor inside, Happy and Sad stood on either side of the front door and Lyra, who he had told to turn the bartender to Slaanesh, took the bewildered man in the back. Joker smiled as he saw is plans begin to come to fruition.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

lucius looked the man in the eyes, he was heavily tattood, a pair of scars ran down either side of his face and at his hip was a long blade, he wore a long black coat that covered most of his body, he bowed and said "my master sent me too get you m'lord" he looked at him in suprise and said "take me too this master of yours now stand", the man slowly got up and said "we must hurry or the arbites might turn up" and began to run off through a series of alleys, they barged past a few scared people until they came to a flight of stairs leading down, he followed the man and they came into a small area, there was a grey door with a sign on it that clearly read 'sewer maintainance' the man opened it slowly and they came into a long corridor, it was dimly lit but he could clearly see another metal door up ahead, they had slowed down now but were still moving at a jog, they knocked on the door and it creaked open they both entered and he found three autorifles aimed at his head, he looked around and so three more similarly dressed tattood men, they were in a large open area and in the middle of the room was a throne made of skulls, either side of it was a pair of massive dogs covered in black fur he smiled as he realised where he was, a khornite cult, the man sitting on the throne was large, his face was covered in a tattoo of the eight pointed star, he had a large beard that was oozing with blood, on the floor in front of him was a dead man, the mans chest was ripped open and his half-eaten heart was in the others mans hand, the man quickly put it into his mouth and got up, he walked over to lucius and said "i am emanius, i am the founder off this small cult in service of our lord, khorne and i would be honoured if you would take my place as leader?" he poited too the throne and lucius walked over too it saying "i will turn this city into the true image of hell in name of our lord!".


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Azulanthis stepped into the church, feeling the cool stone rebel at its touch. The golden icon of the Emperor in the altar area seemed to flinch as the demon walked into the building. A minor functionary was tending a vat of incense as the demon approached.
> 
> "Can I help you, brother?" asked the priest. He held out a his hand, a fat ring glistening on it.
> 
> ...


Azulanthis could feel something. Something powerfully, daemonic. Inside his own head he could hear a voice. "Youss daree comee to my planeet? What businesss have you heree. For it doess not matteer. For now you will sservve mee. Youu will give mee bblood and the ssacrificess that I need to be free." said the daemonic voice within Azulanthis. He knew that his daemon was either a daemon prince or a greater daemon. Where on the planet he did not know. Yet it was obvious that it was somehow sealed away.



deathbringer said:


> rund saw the firing line and laughed
> "Peace, I'm going" he said smiling
> He jumped into his land speeder and moved away
> He neared the forest and turned with curiosity as he saw something flit in the trees
> ...


Rund could make out several figures. They wearing little armour. They had fire arms. Deadly weapons that were stronger then las weapons but over heated. Such weapons were not used by the Imperium. It was clear that they got their weapons from the black market. Rund could make out a total of six figures.



BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Joker had one of his new slaves open the door to the old bar when the bartender arrived with his two allies and their new weapons. They had once been harlequins also, death jesters to be precise, but each wore a certain mask that HE had made for them personally out of human bone. The one on the right was simply called 'Happy' because the drama mask he wore was of a happy face, the one on the left was 'Sad' because of the sad face of his mask. Happy and Sad brought the crates in one by one and then closed the door behind the bartender who looke quite frightened, _"Oh no no no....hehehehe...dont be afraid my good friend," _he could tell that the bartender didnt like the sadistic, hystericaly happy looks the other five henchmen now had on their faces, _"I have a very nice gift for you...hehehehehahahaha....ehem Lyra please come out my dear."_ An unbelievably beautiful woman strode out of the backroom with only very thin straps of cloth covering her private parts and aceentuation everything about her from her chest to her backside, the only true devotee to Slaanesh that Joker had been able to find on this planet so far without elping them along their way, she was completely his now, _"She is all yours to do with what you will, we will be having more shipments and the like soon enough so please try to stay focused? Hahahahahhaahahahahahahahahahahaha...." _He went back to where his five henchmen had opened the large crates and were going through the weapons and armor inside, Happy and Sad stood on either side of the front door and Lyra, who he had told to turn the bartender to Slaanesh, took the bewildered man in the back. Joker smiled as he saw is plans begin to come to fruition.


(Not much to add. Feel free to continue)



dark angel said:


> lucius looked the man in the eyes, he was heavily tattood, a pair of scars ran down either side of his face and at his hip was a long blade, he wore a long black coat that covered most of his body, he bowed and said "my master sent me too get you m'lord" he looked at him in suprise and said "take me too this master of yours now stand", the man slowly got up and said "we must hurry or the arbites might turn up" and began to run off through a series of alleys, they barged past a few scared people until they came to a flight of stairs leading down, he followed the man and they came into a small area, there was a grey door with a sign on it that clearly read 'sewer maintainance' the man opened it slowly and they came into a long corridor, it was dimly lit but he could clearly see another metal door up ahead, they had slowed down now but were still moving at a jog, they knocked on the door and it creaked open they both entered and he found three autorifles aimed at his head, he looked around and so three more similarly dressed tattood men, they were in a large open area and in the middle of the room was a throne made of skulls, either side of it was a pair of massive dogs covered in black fur he smiled as he realised where he was, a khornite cult, the man sitting on the throne was large, his face was covered in a tattoo of the eight pointed star, he had a large beard that was oozing with blood, on the floor in front of him was a dead man, the mans chest was ripped open and his half-eaten heart was in the others mans hand, the man quickly put it into his mouth and got up, he walked over to lucius and said "i am emanius, i am the founder off this small cult in service of our lord, khorne and i would be honoured if you would take my place as leader?" he poited too the throne and lucius walked over too it saying "i will turn this city into the true image of hell in name of our lord!".


(Not much to add. Feel free to continue. Your cult can't be larger then 5 members to begin with.)


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Rund looked around at the ramshackle figures and his eyes glinted off their weaponry
He smiled
Muscle at last 
He needed them to join him and he summoned his courage and spoke with allthe passion he could muster
'Why do you cower in the forests. Cant you smell the fear in this town. Dont you sense the power you could take for yourselves. You are men of valour, brave men that could rule the world. You could have the money and power that my masters have promised me. 
Join me, aid me and you will have power beyond your wildest dreams. You will not have to cower in the shadows you will rule this world."
He looked at them his pistol still raised
"answer me! With your valour we can rule this world. will you follow me?"


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Azulanthis felt the presence scrabble at his mind.

"_And why should I?_" it responded, feeling the demon recoil from the power of Malal. 

"_Is this not Chaos? Is this not what your own lord would want? And, who IS your lord?_"

Azulanthis stopped the hail spell, seeing the people of the city begin to filter out of the shelters they'd taken and walk to the few injured people with razorhail spikes stuck in them. The demon feigned sympathy and picked a man up, dissolving the spikes while he wasn't looking with a quick spell.

"Sorry, my friend." he said. "A little loose in the head at the moment."

The other's mind returned, hammering and wailing at the edges of Azulanthis' own thoughts. 

"_You know not of whom you deal, cretin. Speak the name of your lord and let it be judged._" replied Azulanthis, fully intended to judge the demon based on it's alignment.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

(my cult is only five members and a pair of dogs is that ok? or i will edit out something)

lucius took his seat on the throne and looked at the five men in front of him, each was around six foot tall and covered in a black coat that concealed some sort of homemade armour beneath it, three carried autorifles and a long blade that they kept at their sides, each was covvered in tattoo's, each had two scars down either side of their faces. lucius looked at the man named emanius who signalled him too follow, lucius got up and they walked over too a door emanius opened it and stepped inside, the room was roughly circular, in the middle of it was a table with the spralled out body of a man on it, the body had been completly gutted and his blood had flowed down the altar and into engravings on the ground, there was a flight of metal stairs nearby and lucius began too walk up them, when he got too the top he looked down and smilled as he saw the blood had flown around the engravings and formed a eight-pointed star, he laughed aloud and turned into a room where there was a giant canister, inside it was the blood of a hundred victims.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Joker had given his henchmen each a rack of bodyarmor, a close combat weapon, and a gun from the crates he had carried in. Each had made thier own talisman to Slaanesh and now bore it prowdly on a chain around their necks. Happy and Sad had left earlier that day to retrieve for him a member of the Adeptus Arbites so that he could get some sort of inkling of who was in the prison and how to get in. It had taken them all day but finally the door to their little pleasure palace opened quickly and the two death jesters tossed the body of an Arbites officer. The man had been stripped of his weapons and armor and stood before Joker and his men nude, a smile crossed Joker's face, _"So my good friend tell me everything about your little prison hhhmmm? Who's in it? How can we cut off the power? Things like that, OH! and of course who you keep in your deepest darkest cells. I have a prize for you if you aide us." _He motioned behind him and Lyra crept out of the backroom where the bartender could be heard mumbling in pleasure, she was nude. Joker watched as she slowly walked around the Arbites officer on the floor barely touching him with hier finger, teasing him. Joker laughed as he heard his henchmen shudder with pleasure, he leaned toward the officer till their faces were inches apart, _"Well?"_ he asked, Lyra standing behind him.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

lucius walked back ut of the room and down the stairs, he went back too the throne were he took a seat and placed his gauntlets on the dogs and smiled as he looked up, the roof was high up and he could see a bunch of metal cgaes each was bloodstained and contained a skeleton, spikes extended from each one and again mounted on them was a series of skulls, he looked back at his new devotees and said "now my friends go find me some new recruits in this forsaken city!" he began to laugh as two of the men turned and jogged through the doors.


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

"So something is taking your members? I'm sure I can see to that," Daymir told the cultists. "I can't have my loyal followers disappearing now can I? Do any of you know more about this? I need to find some way to combat it so information would be helpful, if you have any." Daymir then smiled reassuringly at them and added, "Don't worry, my loyal followers. I will deal with the problem. So then what can you tell me?"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> Rund looked around at the ramshackle figures and his eyes glinted off their weaponry
> He smiled
> Muscle at last
> He needed them to join him and he summoned his courage and spoke with allthe passion he could muster
> ...


"Oh ya, you better have one good plan. Where listing but if we don't like it where going to kill you. So speak up and impress us." said the pirate captain with his fire arm pointed, ready to shoot.



Dirge Eterna said:


> Azulanthis felt the presence scrabble at his mind.
> 
> "_And why should I?_" it responded, feeling the demon recoil from the power of Malal.
> 
> ...


"Very well, I serve all but your Lord. For I am Daemon prince trap in this planet. Their is already a large army being built. Go to the desert to find them. They will be hiding in the caves. Then you will be given your next task. If you betray me or fail me then you will suffer the worst fate possible." said the prince daemon.



dark angel said:


> (my cult is only five members and a pair of dogs is that ok? or i will edit out something)
> 
> lucius took his seat on the throne and looked at the five men in front of him, each was around six foot tall and covered in a black coat that concealed some sort of homemade armour beneath it, three carried autorifles and a long blade that they kept at their sides, each was covered in tattoo's, each had two scars down either side of their faces. lucius looked at the man named emanius who signaled him too follow, lucius got up and they walked over too a door emanius opened it and stepped inside, the room was roughly circular, in the middle of it was a table with the spralled out body of a man on it, the body had been completely gutted and his blood had flowed down the altar and into engravings on the ground, there was a flight of metal stairs nearby and lucius began too walk up them, when he got too the top he looked down and smiled as he saw the blood had flown around the engravings and formed a eight-pointed star, he laughed aloud and turned into a room where there was a giant canister, inside it was the blood of a hundred victims.
> 
> Lucius walked back of the room and down the stairs, he went back too the throne were he took a seat and placed his gauntlets on the dogs and smiled as he looked up, the roof was high up and he could see a bunch of metal cgaes each was bloodstained and contained a skeleton, spikes extended from each one and again mounted on them was a series of skulls, he looked back at his new devotees and said "now my friends go find me some new recruits in this forsaken city!" he began to laugh as two of the men turned and jogged through the doors.


(Your men won't be back for a while. So feel free to continue for now)



BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Joker had given his henchmen each a rack of bodyarmor, a close combat weapon, and a gun from the crates he had carried in. Each had made thier own talisman to Slaanesh and now bore it prowdly on a chain around their necks. Happy and Sad had left earlier that day to retrieve for him a member of the Adeptus Arbites so that he could get some sort of inkling of who was in the prison and how to get in. It had taken them all day but finally the door to their little pleasure palace opened quickly and the two death jesters tossed the body of an Arbites officer. The man had been stripped of his weapons and armor and stood before Joker and his men nude, a smile crossed Joker's face, _"So my good friend tell me everything about your little prison hhhmmm? Who's in it? How can we cut off the power? Things like that, OH! and of course who you keep in your deepest darkest cells. I have a prize for you if you aide us." _He motioned behind him and Lyra crept out of the backroom where the bartender could be heard mumbling in pleasure, she was nude. Joker watched as she slowly walked around the Arbites officer on the floor barely touching him with hier finger, teasing him. Joker laughed as he heard his henchmen shudder with pleasure, he leaned toward the officer till their faces were inches apart, _"Well?"_ he asked, Lyra standing behind him.


"The prison contains mostly rouge psychers and mutants. Most of the criminals are executed. I only know one way to free them. You would have to destory the Imperial Guard base but that would be nearly impossible. Yet their is another one who might be able to shut down the power. Their is a sister of battle who has taken command of us. If you where to capture her and make her talk she would tell you all the weakness and how to shut it down. Yet I know that the prison has two power sources and if one or both of them go down it will release the poisons gas that would kill all the rouge Psychers and mutants. It would leave nothing but the petty criminals alive." said the arbites as he desired to have Lyra.



Sarcasm said:


> "So something is taking your members? I'm sure I can see to that," Daymir told the cultists. "I can't have my loyal followers disappearing now can I? Do any of you know more about this? I need to find some way to combat it so information would be helpful, if you have any." Daymir then smiled reassuringly at them and added, "Don't worry, my loyal followers. I will deal with the problem. So then what can you tell me?"


"Their is one thing. Their once was a powerfully daemon suppose to be sealed here. We believed it was sealed in the Imperial Guard base since it has large amount of Inquisitorial Storm Troopers and Priest. Once every while Space marines in Silver armour ((OOC: Grey Knights)) arrive. They check the entire planet for corruption. Then they leave. Sometimes they find us and kill us. Yet all our fellow cultist suddenly disappeared while the marines were not here. So we have no idea what is happening now." said one of the cultist.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Joker thought on the Arbites Officer's words for a moment, forming a plan in his mind. Finally after fifteen minutes of silence he looked at the officer and smiled, motioning Lya forward, _"Take him to the back room and give him what he deserves." _Lyra smiled as she pulled the man up and brought him into the back room and closed the door. Minutes after the man's screams could be heard as she skinned him alive. Joker turned to his five henchmen, _"You five I need a diversion, a big one, one that could make the local Guard regiment mobilize and send at least half the force out of the base. There are enough explosives in that box. I will speak with you in a little while."_ He turned to Happy and Sad, _"My friends I will need you to sneak into the base once the soldiers have moved out and plant the special little surprises that we made in the right place."_ Happy and Sad nodded. 

He turned and thought about who he could manipulate to get himself out of the jail once he was in a cell. His henchmen had gathered up most of the Explosives in satchels and were waiting for him, the bartender had appeared and was covered in multicolored robes, _"Take them to the south-east base of the Cathedral, there are few gaurds there and you can get extremely close without getting noticed. If someone stops you have my boys get rid of them." _Joker said to the bartender who nodded and went to his truck._ "You five will plant the explosives all around that part of the base, mass will be going on so many will be killed. Once away you press the trigger and BOOM!!! Hahahahahahahehehehehehahahahahaha!!! It wont destroy or crumble the Cathedral but it will be enough to start with and will mobilize the gaurd. Once this has happened you wil make your way to the loading bay of the prison, I will make sure no one is there to stop you, and you will load up those who come with me...understood?" _The henchmen nodded and went for the truck. He turned to happy and Sad again, _"Once you have planted our presents in the guard base you will find your way into the prison and find the Sister of Battle who is in charge and bring her to me in the prison so I can get the information I need." _Happy and Sad nodded and danced out the front door into the night. Lyra walked out, *"And me?"* she asked. He smiled,_ "You will be my first visitor."_ He laughed hysterically.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Joker thought on the Arbites Officer's words for a moment, forming a plan in his mind. Finally after fifteen minutes of silence he looked at the officer and smiled, motioning Lya forward, _"Take him to the back room and give him what he deserves." _Lyra smiled as she pulled the man up and brought him into the back room and closed the door. Minutes after the man's screams could be heard as she skinned him alive. Joker turned to his five henchmen, _"You five I need a diversion, a big one, one that could make the local Guard regiment mobilize and send at least half the force out of the base. There are enough explosives in that box. I will speak with you in a little while."_ He turned to Happy and Sad, _"My friends I will need you to sneak into the base once the soldiers have moved out and plant the special little surprises that we made in the right place."_ Happy and Sad nodded. He turned and thought about who he could manipulate to get himself out of the jail once he was in a cell.


The bartender decided to speak. "Sir, in my entire life living here I have never seen a single guard soldier leave the base. They simply call for reinforcements and sit tight in their base. Then space marines in silver armour come with other Inquisitorial forces and put down any rebellion or enemy force. They will not leave the base." said the bartender.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

lucius looked at the three remaining men and said "how far down do these sewers go?" he waited a few seconds before one stepped forward and said 'they go all around the city m'lord some are accesable but others are flooded or inhabited by deadly creatures" lucius cocked his head and settled back into his chair and said "tell me about these creatures and tunnels and more importantly could you capture one?"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

dark angel said:


> lucius looked at the three remaining men and said "how far down do these sewers go?" he waited a few seconds before one stepped forward and said 'they go all around the city m'lord some are accesable but others are flooded or inhabited by deadly creatures" lucius cocked his head and settled back into his chair and said "tell me about these creatures and tunnels and more importantly could you capture one?"


"The sewers go around the entire city including the prison and the Arbites base. Yet they do not go to the Imperial Guard base. Their are just the usually creatures in the sewers. Yet I knew several cultist who entered the sewers and never returned. A search party was sent but it never returned. Yet normal imperial citizens and workers who entered the sewers seemed to be unarmed for most of the time. Their are a few cases where they have disappeared." said one of the cultist as he stood up straight and waited for Lucius response. He began to think about back in the days when the cult was vast and now it was nothing but a mere minor gang.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Rund smiled
"The city is in turmoil. Everybody wishes to leave, I am using the local bar to advertise my escape route. We will congregate an army of those that wish to leave. We will offer them power and safety, in return for their service and a small fee we will give them passage from the planet, however those that wish to stay and be powerful will be allowed, the rest of course will be shot. 

However, I need your black market contacts as i need to infiltrate the market. I have money, to provide our army with the best weapons. Once our army is formed i intend to base our HQ in this wood. From here we will take over the imperial guard base. I intend to convert as many of them to our cause as possible. However I need infiltrators in the camp, do you have any contacts in the imperial guard base.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

lucius thought about his options and looked at the pair of black fured dogs next too him, he stood up and said "i wish too enter the sewers and you will take me too the prison fore this cult needs more servents of the blood god" he indicated the man too show him the way, the cultist first grabbed a torch from a nearby wall and began too run towards a large metalic door, the man grabbed a large wheel in the middle and turned it around, the was a creak and the door yanked open, there was a flight of steps that they began too descend, coming out into a large tunnel.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Azulanthis briefly considered the demon's words, coiling it's mind around the concept.

"An army?" it mumbled to itself. "That could be fun."

Azulanthis strode to the far corner of the plaza, ignoring the shouts of horror from the Arbites investigating the hab-complex Azulanthis had turned to hell. A man looked at him as he passed, hand reaching into his clothes, and Azulanthis snatched him into the shadows with a muffled yelp. The man brushed himself off and handed a small token to the demon. A coin that seemed to warp and twist at Azulanthis' touch.

"_Jhat tu, murtalis?_ said Azulanthis. The man cleared his throat.

"_Kilar murtalo, dominus._" replied the man unsteadily, as if the words burned his throat.

Azulanthis clapped the man on the shoulder enthusiastically, drawing a grin from the man.

"Sirius." said Azulanthis. "It's good to see you're well."

Sirius couldn't have understood much _Mala'ka_, the ancient tongue of Malal, but he seemed to grasp Azulanthis had asked him where he'd been, and he had responded that he had been hunting men. 

Sirius smiled and accepted the coin Azulanthis held out to him.

"Thank you, master. It's been too long since the mortal plane shook to your tread."

Azulanthis nodded in agreement, then looked at Sirius.

"Come now, Sirius. Don't be so formal. "Master" and "Servant" are two sides of the same coin after all." 

It turned, making sure the Guards were looking the other way, and grabbed Sirius by one arm, and in a flash of light the pair vanished from the city street.

Many miles away, they reappeared, flashing a circle of sand into glass. Sirius retched.

"I hate it when you do that." he said. Azulanthis laughed, a low clicking noise that went off the audible scale.

"I know." it said.

Azulanthis turned, taking in the stark desert landscape. Sirius sighed at the heat.

"Apparently our little quest starts here." said Azulanthis.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> Rund smiled
> "The city is in turmoil. Everybody wishes to leave, I am using the local bar to advertise my escape route. We will congregate an army of those that wish to leave. We will offer them power and safety, in return for their service and a small fee we will give them passage from the planet, however those that wish to stay and be powerful will be allowed, the rest of course will be shot.
> 
> However, I need your black market contacts as i need to infiltrate the market. I have money, to provide our army with the best weapons. Once our army is formed i intend to base our HQ in this wood. From here we will take over the imperial guard base. I intend to convert as many of them to our cause as possible. However I need infiltrators in the camp, do you have any contacts in the imperial guard base.


"Don't make me laugh. You'll never convert anyone from that base. Everyone knows it is impossible. Yet everything else you say is interesting. We are short on credits and could use a job. So count us in. The pay better be good. I have a good feeling about you." said the leader as they then waited for orders.



dark angel said:


> lucius thought about his options and looked at the pair of black fured dogs next too him, he stood up and said "i wish too enter the sewers and you will take me too the prison fore this cult needs more servents of the blood god" he indicated the man too show him the way, the cultist first grabbed a torch from a nearby wall and began too run towards a large metalic door, the man grabbed a large wheel in the middle and turned it around, the was a creak and the door yanked open, there was a flight of steps that they began too descend, coming out into a large tunnel.


As they entered the tunnels Lucius saw what look like blast marks. As they continued down the tunnels Lucius though he heard something. As he turned around to see what might have been their his servant yelled in pain as his head was cut off. Lucius then realized he was surrounded. Yet his improve eye sight allowed him to see what most humans could not. He was fighting several hollowing banshees.



Dirge Eterna said:


> Azulanthis briefly considered the demon's words, coiling it's mind around the concept.
> 
> "An army?" it mumbled to itself. "That could be fun."
> 
> ...


Azulanthis could see a mountain nearby. Yet before they could make their second step several sniper shots were fired. Sirius was hit in the leg and soon Azulanthis was also hit in the leg to. They could now see several Imperial Guardsmen coming towards them. Expect something was different about them. They had the marks of chaos undivided on them instead of the Imperial Symbols. Yet it was also obvious that these were not the ones who had fired the shot but were on the same side.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Joker smiled as he assessed what the bartender had said,_ "Thank you my dear friend."_ the bartender nodded and walked away. Happy and Sad had heard the change and walked over to Joker, _"Change of plans, if the gaurd wont come out of their base then we will leave them there. Cut off their communications, from the specs that we got earlier the comms station should be easy enough for you two to get to, cut the power cords there and make sure no signals can be sent or recieved, then set the presents we have for them where you were told. This is turning out to be good that the gaurd dont leave, you can kill amny of them with the surprise we have for them. Once the comms are taken out we don't need to worry about the Inquisition coming for us. After that is done make sure that the five children and the fat bartender get the job done and reach the jail on time." _the two harlequins nodded and left the building. Joker picked up the radio that kept him in touch with his henchmen that were now outside in the bartender's covered truck, _"We still need that diversion so get to the church now and blow it to the warp." _He got a reply and then turned to Lyra, _"My dear I will need you to bring me this once I am inside the jail." _he handed her a small flowershaped device and she nodded. He then left the building and made his way to a bar and bought a few drinks, the humans inside had no idea that he was what he was, to them he just looked like some freak in messed up makeup and fany colorful clothes. He then 'accidently' tripped a man who then got up and they got in a tussle and Joker broke the man's face, enough to go to jail for a few days but not to get killed. When the Arbites rushed in and arrested him he had a smile on his face, his plan was beginning to work.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

lucius laughed at the howling banshees around him, one jumped at him and he impaled it on his lightening claw, he threw the dead eldar into its comrades, he spun on his heel and began too run as fast as he could the way he had came, he could hear them roaring behind him and soon the pitter patter of feet, he snarled as a blast hit the wall next too him and decided he was too slow, he began too push himself harder and before long came too the steps that lead too the cultists base, he leapt up the last few and rolled in, one of the last cultists in the base looked at him then heard the howls and pulled out a krak grenade that he rolled into the doorway, it clanked down the stairs and landed at the feet of the banshees who each looked at it in a funny way, lucius rammed the door shut as the entire tunnel was filled with dead body parts and the smell of burnt flesh.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

rund smiled. 
"I value your support 
I wish to meet the black marketeers
I believe they may wish to join our cause or at least know those that may wish to join it.
Also they will be able to provide us with weaponry and explosives
If they dont they will be erradicated.
Then we will return to the bar and begin our plan. 
If the guard will not be corrupted they must be eliminated. 
Is it possible to slip poison into the water supply?
However first we need more people. we will build an army of guerilla fighters that will enable us to eliminate them to the last man.
I also wish to use a psyker cults for they are valuable in war
Do you know anything of them?"
As for your pay
"You will be paid at each stage of the job. Success means money and riches, failure means death. "
He stared around at the 5 pirates
"Are you with me?"


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Azulanthis shoved Sirius aside, the man clutching the hole through his leg. The demon wobbled for a moment as another round smashed into it, but the bullet eased out of the wound and the flesh regenerated with a sound like a cork being drawn from a bottle. 

The demon extended it's mind in all directions, ignoring the wails of the trapped demon prince, and found the sniper team looking in horror at the suddenly healing creature they'd shot.

A small explosion signaled their end as Azulanthis voiced a quick spell. 

The group of traitor guard picked Sirius up by his arms.

"Master! Help!" yelled the man, struggling.

"Be polite, Sirius, these are our hosts, I do believe. And didn't I tell you to stop the "master" business?" said Azulanthis, picking the sniper bullet that had hit him from the ground. 

"Now then, take me to your commander." said Azulanthis to the Guardsmen.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Joker smiled as he assessed what the bartender had said,_ "Thank you my dear friend."_ the bartender nodded and walked away. Happy and Sad had heard the change and walked over to Joker, _"Change of plans, if the gaurd wont come out of their base then we will leave them there. Cut off their communications, from the specs that we got earlier the comms station should be easy enough for you two to get to, cut the power cords there and make sure no signals can be sent or recieved, then set the presents we have for them where you were told. This is turning out to be good that the gaurd dont leave, you can kill amny of them with the surprise we have for them. Once the comms are taken out we don't need to worry about the Inquisition coming for us. After that is done make sure that the five children and the fat bartender get the job done and reach the jail on time." _the two harlequins nodded and left the building. Joker picked up the radio that kept him in touch with his henchmen that were now outside in the bartender's covered truck, _"We still need that diversion so get to the church now and blow it to the warp." _He got a reply and then turned to Lyra, _"My dear I will need you to bring me this once I am inside the jail." _he handed her a small flowershaped device and she nodded. He then left the building and made his way to a bar and bought a few drinks, the humans inside had no idea that he was what he was, to them he just looked like some freak in messed up makeup and fany colorful clothes. He then 'accidently' tripped a man who then got up and they got in a tussle and Joker broke the man's face, enough to go to jail for a few days but not to get killed. When the Arbites rushed in and arrested him he had a smile on his face, his plan was beginning to work.


As the arbites arrested him they took him to the arbites base and place him in a holding cell. Then an Arbite appeared on the other side of the jail cell. "My name is Shawn Filkiz. You will be speding 3 days and 3 nights here. After that we will identify you and if your record checks out let you go. If you have any question ask now." said Shawn as he was looking through some records of some kind.

((OOC: Remeber Shawn is a named character and thus cannot be auto hit, killed or controlled))



dark angel said:


> lucius laughed at the howling banshees around him, one jumped at him and he impaled it on his lightening claw, he threw the dead eldar into its comrades, he spun on his heel and began too run as fast as he could the way he had came, he could hear them roaring behind him and soon the pitter patter of feet, he snarled as a blast hit the wall next too him and decided he was too slow, he began too push himself harder and before long came too the steps that lead too the cultists base, he leapt up the last few and rolled in, one of the last cultists in the base looked at him then heard the howls and pulled out a krak grenade that he rolled into the doorway, it clanked down the stairs and landed at the feet of the banshees who each looked at it in a funny way, lucius rammed the door shut as the entire tunnel was filled with dead body parts and the smell of burnt flesh.


It was then when Lucius realized he had been shot several times. The fact that he had not already gone down was amazing but he soon went on his knees and then passed out. His body would heal in time.

((OOC: If your next post you can either do some crazy dream or just wake up))



deathbringer said:


> rund smiled.
> "I value your support
> I wish to meet the black marketeers
> I believe they may wish to join our cause or at least know those that may wish to join it.
> ...


Each of them nodded their heads. "We are actually the only black market left on this world. Their use to be a lot but they all seemed to have disappeared. We don't have access to bolter we do have firearms which are nearly as good besides the fact that they sometimes over heat. Dangerous but effective weapons. The water seems to be a bit more reddish then usually. As a result the water the clean plant for the water has been cleaning the water even better to get rid of any poisons. Yet the truth is that one of my men drank the water before it got filtered and now he's no longer the same. He keeps saying weird things like their coming and some kind of daemon. All Psychers have been imprisoned and are being kept in the jail or have been killed off." said the Leader of pirates.



Dirge Eterna said:


> Azulanthis shoved Sirius aside, the man clutching the hole through his leg. The demon wobbled for a moment as another round smashed into it, but the bullet eased out of the wound and the flesh regenerated with a sound like a cork being drawn from a bottle.
> 
> The demon extended it's mind in all directions, ignoring the wails of the trapped demon prince, and found the sniper team looking in horror at the suddenly healing creature they'd shot.
> 
> ...


The Guardsmen look at each other. "Your a daemon but none that I've seen before." said one of them. "It doesn't matter. The gods have blessed us. Get a medical team right away and heal that mans wounds. As for your question, our leader is in the city. She is currently corrupting more arbites but has been having some problems with the prison guards. They seem a bit more resistant to corruption. She will arrive here tomorrow. You can speak to her then. Now let us go back to our hide out." said the sergeant of the Traitor Guard squad.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Joker shook his head at Shawn and smiled,_ "No thank you. By the way the name's Bruce if I didn't already tell the officers who arrested me."_ he said and without waiting for Shawn to answer sprawled himself out on the floor to make it seem like he was going to sleep. He closed his eyes watching his plan unfold before him.

-----------------------------

The bartender's truck(think like an old WWII truck that had the covers over the back) rumbled down a backstreet, the five henchmen in back looking more like Arbites than cultists of Slaanesh. The bartender paused at a checkpoint as he got closer to the church, *"Halt! What is your business?"* asked an Arbites officer. _"Transporting these five to their patrol zone on the southwest side." _There was some more exchange and then the truck was moving again. Fifteen minutes later it rumbled to a stop,_ "Alright we're here so plant your shit and lets get to the Jail."_ said the bartender. The five henchmen hopped out the back and put the clusters of explosives, enough to blow up a baneblade, around the main pillar holding the southwest side intact and then concealed them with some nearby bushes. One set the timer for half an hour, halfway through mass and the time it would take to get five minutes away from the jail, and they all jumped in the back. They would have to kill the Arbites gaurds and take their equipment and hide the bodies but it was only two of them.

As they pulled up to the checkpoint again the bartender said, _"Alright dropped them off. Say can you do me a favor and see what's jingling around back there? I think one of them left somethin."_ The Arbites officer agreed and when the two of them came around the back a flurry of lasfire cut the two stunned officers down where they stood. As the henchmen pulled the bodies quietly inside they stripped them down and tossed the out the back as the truck went down a back alleyway.

------------------------------

Happy and Sad danced along the wall of the Imperial Gaurd PDF base like children having fun. They made it to the comms station and nimbly climbed up it till they were by the satellite and huge cables, and then pulled out their sleek powerswords. They each went away at the cables that ran to the satellite and array of antenna until all were cut and then climbed back down and made their way to where the wall came close enough to the tank depot to where they could jump onto the roof. They quickly and silently jumped onto the tank depot and made their way to the center where they unpacked the 'surprises' their master had given them. The boxes looked like small presents and they set two at each corner of the building and four in the center before jumping back onto the wall and out into the city to a checkpoint where the bartender's truck would have to pass. Behind the the timers counted down....8....7....6....5....4....3....2....1....

------------------------------

Lyra walked into the jail, the clothing she wore not as revealing as what she usually wore but enough to accentuate her assets enough that her beauty would be intoxicating, the flower Joker had given her was in her ear like a decoration. She wore a short skirt and a buttoned shirt so tight it was a miracle she could breath, she was surprised the Arbites officer behind the front desk was once he saw her. He gulped, *"How may I help you mam?"* She smiled at him, _"I am here to see my husband Bruce. He was arrested tonight becuase of a barfight, I just want to see him to make sure he is okay." _ She made her voice sound terribly helpless and sad and pretended that she didn't catch the officer staring at her breasts.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Lucius 'awoke' in a field, he was unarmoured and covered in a white robe, he began too walk towards a nearby sillohoute of what appeared too be a man, as he approached he realised how wrong he had been. Not a man. A choas marine. Lucius approached the marine saying "i am Lucius" he waited a few seconds and the marine turned revealing a heavily scarred face, the mouth was held open by four blades, a eight pointed star was carved into the creatures head and his armour was covered in a strange script, it looked at him and said "i am.......was sergeant Mathius Ferrius of the Sons of Horus" before Lucius could even open his mouth the scene changed and the two sons of chaos were standing on a mound of dead corpses, around them knelt a thousand marines each bearing the black aromour of the black legion and chanting the name of Mathius, Lucius smilled as he realised the power this marine had under him but as he went too say something he awoke from his sleep the name of Mathius Ferrius beating over and over in his head.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Rund looked at the captain.
"It appears there has been some daemonic possession in the water
If we could disable the cleaning system we could cause havoc in the camp
'where is the water facilities and who defends it"
Once the leader had answered Rund moved to his speeder
"I am going to the bar, i will bring those that wish to escape to this spot. Scout the water facility and meet me here"

Rund entered the bar 10 minutes later and saw it was empty. He moved to the counter and leaned over
On the table there was a small hastily scribbled note


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Joker shook his head at Shawn and smiled,_ "No thank you. By the way the name's Bruce if I didn't already tell the officers who arrested me."_ he said and without waiting for Shawn to answer sprawled himself out on the floor to make it seem like he was going to sleep. He closed his eyes watching his plan unfold before him.
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> ...


((OOC: You know what I'll actually let you decide what happens to get this rp moving (The truth is that I've kind of hit a road block in posting)))



dark angel said:


> Lucius 'awoke' in a field, he was unarmoured and covered in a white robe, he began too walk towards a nearby sillohoute of what appeared too be a man, as he approached he realised how wrong he had been. Not a man. A choas marine. Lucius approached the marine saying "i am Lucius" he waited a few seconds and the marine turned revealing a heavily scarred face, the mouth was held open by four blades, a eight pointed star was carved into the creatures head and his armour was covered in a strange script, it looked at him and said "i am.......was sergeant Mathius Ferrius of the Sons of Horus" before Lucius could even open his mouth the scene changed and the two sons of chaos were standing on a mound of dead corpses, around them knelt a thousand marines each bearing the black aromour of the black legion and chanting the name of Mathius, Lucius smilled as he realised the power this marine had under him but as he went too say something he awoke from his sleep the name of Mathius Ferrius beating over and over in his head.


((OOC: You woke up and your troops still haven't came. Continue on as you wish))



deathbringer said:


> Rund looked at the captain.
> "It appears there has been some daemonic possession in the water
> If we could disable the cleaning system we could cause havoc in the camp
> 'where is the water facilities and who defends it"
> ...


((Not much for me to add here. Simply continue on))


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

The bartender pulled up next to an overhang and let Happy and Sad jump in the back of the truck before driving off again into the night toward the Arbites Precinct and Jail. As they got about five minutes away they could make out one very large bang as both bombs exploded, nobody realizing that both the Gaurd base and the church and had been hit simultaneously. The Arbites would mobilizing most of their force to both sites to manage the people and the jail would be left wide open. He waited at an intersection as vehicle after vehicle poured out of the Arbites Precinct/Jail and as soon as the tide dissipated, which took longer than he thought, he pulled the truck up at one of the loading bays. He looked back at the two eldar and five henchmen, _"Alright boys, last stop of the night."_

--------------------

The bombs that had been placed at the church had crippled the column and it soon fell collapsing that part of the magnificent building and crushing many of the citizens that were at mass at that time. 

The bombs that had been placed on the tank depot at the gaurd base had cooked off the gasoline that was in most of the tanks and the shells too causing a much bigger explosion and a large crater on the west side of the base.

The Arbites were hard pressed to control the flow of citizens back to their homes and were stretched extremely thin and were forced to pull officers out of the jail to help aide the situations and riots that were erupting, after all nothing would happen to the prisoners. When an attempt to send out a distress call by the Guard had failed they realized that their lines had been cut and would take at least two weeks to obtain new ones and install them. At the moment the planet was effectively speechless by that means.

-------------------

Lyra licked her lips as she made her way to the cell her master was in. The alarm had sounded not too long ago and many of the Arbites officers had left the building leaving it virtually undefended on this floor at least, she knew that there many more heavily armed officers in the cells down below gaurding the people her master wanted to get at. As she reached the cell she saw her master's eyes light up and he reached for her to give him the flower.

------------------

Joker grabbed the flower from Lyra and squeezed the stem. The petals folded together to form what looked like to be an ordinary blade, but once he went to work on the bars with it the ease with which it cut through the metal was like a hot knife through butter. Soon he was out and they were making their way toward the loading bays where he was expecting his henchmen to be, they reached a door and he kicked it open. His henchmen and Happy and Sad were standing there waiting for him faithfully, he smiled, _"Hehehehehehe come we have a friend to break out."_

They reached the elevator to the lower levels and were soon on their way below, bottom level ten, heretics only. The elevator let out a small chime once it it the floor and before the doors were fully open Happy and Sad were dancing out and toward the two guards at the front of the hall, slicing the officers's necks. Joker made his way down the hallway and found the only cell occupied by a being, a naked man crouched in a corner. Joker rapped the bars, _"Aro, I have come becuase I have need of your skills."_ The naked man looked up at the mention of his name and came to the bars. Joker cut them and dressed the man in the armor of one of the dead Arbites Officers and they were soon at their truck. On their way to the vehicle many of the prisoners had begged for his help and before he left he had decided to help so he left one tiny present at the front desk and as the truck jumped into gear and roared away inconspicuously the timer on the present stopped and soon the whole front of the Arbites Precinct/Jail was in flames.

--------------------

Joker needed Aro, a simple priest who had turned to worship Slaanesh a long time ago and was only imprisoned recently. The man knew how to talk to people and joker saw him as his new mouth that would help sway to civilians who now saw their protectors as weak and obsolete. Once they reached the bar everyone went inside and to the pleasure of the henchmen there were five women waiting for them, Lyra's students, and one of her equals who was for the bartender, Lyra was Aro's now, not like she cared. Joker knew his 'toy' would soon make it to the planet and aide him more in what he was attempting to do and he looked forward to that meeting. But for now he clothed Aro in fine silk robes and cleaned him up and told him what he had wanted him to do and Aro agreed. For now they would wait until the Arbites and Gaurd were off the streets and then mobilize again.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Lucius got up and struggled too stand, he leaned against a wall and remembered his dream, he remembered the chaos marines from the Black legion and the scenes of utter devastation, he walked over too his throne of skulls and sat in it, petting one of the dogs on the head and awaiting for his me too finally return from their recruiting mission.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> The bartender pulled up next to an overhang and let Happy and Sad jump in the back of the truck before driving off again into the night toward the Arbites Precinct and Jail. As they got about five minutes away they could make out one very large bang as both bombs exploded, nobody realizing that both the Gaurd base and the church and had been hit simultaneously. The Arbites would mobilizing most of their force to both sites to manage the people and the jail would be left wide open. He waited at an intersection as vehicle after vehicle poured out of the Arbites Precinct/Jail and as soon as the tide dissipated, which took longer than he thought, he pulled the truck up at one of the loading bays. He looked back at the two eldar and five henchmen, _"Alright boys, last stop of the night."_
> 
> --------------------
> 
> ...


Jessica was making her way to the site to see everything that had happened. It was then when she received a communication. "Sister the communications have been taken down. We have began to release the poison gas into the psychic and mutant cells." said an arbite over the vox. "Damn it. This is Sister Superior Jessica, code O.R. IAI. As she said this several of the arbites turned among each other. She then opened it on a private channel. "Where is Shawn? He must captured. With communications now down the Inquisition will be here within 3 days. That give us 3 days to destroy the guard base and release the daemon. Kill the loyalist fools. Make sure you now wear your chaos marks." said Jessica over the vox as she fired two bolter shots at the two arbites killing them both. Several arbites then appeared but they had blood stains over all the Imperial markings. She motioned for them to move out. The street erupted into fire fights between the loyal arbites and the traitorous arbites.



dark angel said:


> Lucius got up and struggled too stand, he leaned against a wall and remembered his dream, he remembered the chaos marines from the Black legion and the scenes of utter devastation, he walked over too his throne of skulls and sat in it, petting one of the dogs on the head and awaiting for his men too finally return from their recruiting mission.


His troops returned. They brought about 4 rouge pyschers who had escape from the jail, 10 mutants and 20 criminals. "My lord someone attack the jail and we were only able to save these. Yet it seems their is another cult that has been hiding all this time. They are made up of arbites and are fighting loyalist scum arbites." said the heretic.

((OOC: The city is currently in a fire fight between the loyal arbites begin lead by Shawn and the traitorous arbites begin lead by Jessica. Priest are begin to rally people to help Shawn and the loyalist forces out. If you wish you may enter the battle. This will be one of the few major battles in this rp.))


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(Necrosis i just took license to wonder if their is anything wrong i will edit happily)


"In the cellar" read the note
rund vaulted the bar and skipped down to the cellar. Their in the basement sat 7 men and 2 guardsman. Rund smiled 
"You want to leave this planet"
He saw the men nod ferverently
"Then.."
He was cut off by a burst of static and the voice of a man from the guardsmans mike
"This is shawn, the city is under rebellian prepare for attack The prisoners are loose'
Runds brain fermented with an idea
He bottled it drank it and then spat out a tirade of words.
"The city is under revolt. We will have to fight our way out. He pulled out his pistol"
turning to the guardsman he shouted
"Your with me? I can give you money power beyond your wildest dreams. The imperium is a fallacy. I know you want to leave let your greed take you. when this city is mine you can leave, in the meantime.
He allowed a roll of bank notes to flicker in his palm
You have two seconds or ..."
Cooly he shot the other guardsman in the head watching him crumple as crimson exuded from the hole between his eyes
Slowly the other guardsman nodded. 
Rund stripped quickly snatching the radio and turning to the pirates frequency
"Boys we are on the city is under revolt the prison is broken open. Prisoners will be running for the cover of the woods. Offer them my support the allegiance of our masters if they join me. Round up as many as you can"
The pirate barked his assent and Rund began to change into the dead guardsmans clothes.
You are prisoners. we will walk you to my HQ in the woods from their we will plan your escape. Remember I am your only hope of survival"
He muttered to the guardsman pressing money into his hand so the rest couldnt here
"Any prisoners have the choice to join us or die" any rebellion shoot them, no questions'
The guardsman nodded almost impreceptibly

Rund moved quickly to the back of the room kicking apart some barrels of cheap imported beer to relieve a box of pistols. He tucked two into his belt and passed them round. any trouble fell free to shoot. remember betray us and you will die...Be afraid for my masters are not kind and death which awaits us all is their domain."
He laughed a long high laugh and they moved in procession up the steps as three men burst into the bar.
He saw a chain round one of their ankles and saw them look up in horror as Rund and the guardsmans weapons rose
"Do not fear me.. I will do u know harm. join my group and you will never be enslaved again. You will be free and more powerful then ever my masters will ensure it.. Join me and be powerful, rich have every world remember your name or die like a dog..."


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Luicus looked at the assembled forces and got up, he slowly walked around the group grinning as he went until he came back too his throne and said "i give you a chance too seak revenge on those who would imprison you" there was a few approvals before he continued "now we will need weapons i know that there is alot of blades here and we could easily make armour but how about fire power?" he waited a few seconds and one of the origional cultists stepped forward and knelt saying "m'lord we do have enough autoguns for most of the force but some will not be armed with them" Lucius smilled and said "then it is settled onto war!".


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Joker had Aro dressed and ready to go and preach the glories of Slaanesh to the startled and frightened people very quickly. The man had gained back his insanity once he and Lyra had made it to the back room, and the arrogance and pride that he once had radiated from his every movement and word. They were all at junction of roads now where people and arbites were running to and fro and had stopped the truck and the henchmen had quickly made a stage for him to stand on, once he was ready and began to speak the loudspeakers connected to the truck boomed his powerful yet sensual voice out into the chaos. He spoke of how the Imperium was a lie and could not even protect them or give them their most base needs, but he knew someone who could. As he spoke to the fluently of the grace and pleasure of Slaanesh his silk robes seemed to randomly change color as the light from the explosions in the distance and nearby reflected off of them and his face was beautiful and powerful and people were entranced by what he was saying. Joker smiled and laughed at this turn of events as some of the traitor Arbites approached him and the citizens started to turn on the loyalists who were trying to protect them. He could see that at least this part of the slums were definately going to be his master's and that he would need to definately deal out more weapons and find a place where Aro could hold his sermons safely.

-----------------------------

(Seven Hours later as fighting continues)

The southern section of the city's slums was now dedicated to Slaanesh and his worship and Joker had had his lackeys set up barricades and fortifications where their territory met the Imperium's. Not many Arbites had turned to Slaanesh but the few that did, about five, were now his elite CC gaurd that he had outfitted with new and improved weapons and armor and combat drugs to increase their efficiency. His five henchmen that he had first turned were now his elite guard as Happy and Sad were busy protecting Aro from the Imperium during his travels through the slums and his sermons. The populace here was outfitted for combat and the weapons and armor he had brought when he came himself and when Happy and Sad had arrived were almost gone, except one special crate he had saved for the ten of his warriors he personally trained, the Arbites and the five henchmen. 

The henchmen now had full carapace stormtrooper armor and advanced versions of the Imperial hellguns that had been modified to shoot faster and farther away along with long rapier like blades and combat drugs, their armor was painted silver with deep purple and pink trimmings and markings of Slaanesh. The Arbites were also outfitted with bigger versions of the full carapace armor with spikes on it, the armor was painted gold and they had silks hanging from their armor in a riot of different colors, they were outfitted each with a power weapon, two swords, one fist, one axe, and one mace, and each had hellguns. Both squads were mostly acting together seeing as how one was short range and the other long, they were mostly in the hotspots where the loyal arbites were trying to break the perimeter into the southern slums to make sure that it didnt break. the rest of the populace that had signed up for being his grunts now were outfitted with flakvests and autoguns and that was it, joker could care less about them so long as they worshipped Slaanesh. 

Despite his success and what his men were now equipped with and the amount of people Aro had taught about Slaanesh and had turned their territory was still quite small, yet self contained. Joker began to formulate how to expand and gain more worshipers.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> (Necrosis i just took license to wonder if their is anything wrong i will edit happily)
> 
> 
> "In the cellar" read the note
> ...


The Prisoners nodded with fear in their face. "It's a war out their. We need to get off this planet. I heard that the Inquisition will be arriving in three days. We must leave as soon as possible. Will do whatever it takes to get off this planet." said the prisoner as he look around in fear.



dark angel said:


> Luicus looked at the assembled forces and got up, he slowly walked around the group grinning as he went until he came back too his throne and said "i give you a chance too seek revenge on those who would imprison you" there was a few approvals before he continued "now we will need weapons i know that there is a lot of blades here and we could easily make armour but how about fire power?" he waited a few seconds and one of the original cultists stepped forward and knelt saying "m'lord we do have enough autoguns for most of the force but some will not be armed with them" Lucius smilled and said "then it is settled onto war!".


((Not much for me to add here. Simply continue on.))



BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Joker had Aro dressed and ready to go and preach the glories of Slaanesh to the startled and frightened people very quickly. The man had gained back his insanity once he and Lyra had made it to the back room, and the arrogance and pride that he once had radiated from his every movement and word. They were all at junction of roads now where people and arbites were running to and fro and had stopped the truck and the henchmen had quickly made a stage for him to stand on, once he was ready and began to speak the loudspeakers connected to the truck boomed his powerful yet sensual voice out into the chaos. He spoke of how the Imperium was a lie and could not even protect them or give them their most base needs, but he knew someone who could. As he spoke to the fluently of the grace and pleasure of Slaanesh his silk robes seemed to randomly change color as the light from the explosions in the distance and nearby reflected off of them and his face was beautiful and powerful and people were entranced by what he was saying. Joker smiled and laughed at this turn of events as some of the traitor Arbites approached him and the citizens started to turn on the loyalists who were trying to protect them. He could see that at least this part of the slums were definately going to be his master's and that he would need to definately deal out more weapons and find a place where Aro could hold his sermons safely.
> 
> -----------------------------
> 
> ...


((The first part of your post is fine yet the seven day time skip is to much. For the Inquisition will arrive in three days. Thus this rp has to end in three days.))


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

changed it to hours


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Rund led the three prisoners into the cellar and threw them a pistol each
"Get in line, any resistance we weill shoot our way out"
"Tell me is the whole prison broken open or are their any prisoners still left inside."
"Im talking about prisoners that would help our cause
Psykers etc."
He hit the radio button to the pirate commander"
"How many have u got for our cause?"
He heard a lull in the shooting outside and moved through the bar. He told the prisoners to wait in the bar and ready their pistols 
3 guardsman stood outside crouching in cover
Rund scrambled over to them
"we have captured some prisoners we need to get them to the safety of the woods can we count on u as an escort'
A bullet flashed past his ear and he looked up to se 3 arbites running towards them 
He raised his lasgun and shot of two rounds and saw the leading arbite buckle as two bullets exploded into his chest.
"lets go he screamed' And they ran back into the bar. 
As the 3 guardsman looked up panting they found themselves surrounded by 8 pistols
"Join me or die.... If you join me I will get you and new life.. you will never have to fight again... but i need your help to get off the planet... Are you with me"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Lucius led his forces through the ruined city, they killed as they went and even managed too find two more mutants but for every Imperial they found three more would replace them, the warband came out into a open area, at the end of it was a small gathering of about 20 civilians, on a stand in the middle of them was a man in red robes carrying a chainsword in one hand and a book in the other, Lucius grinned and revealed his teath saying "preist!" as he slowly walked forward, startled faces turned towards him and the crowd began too scatter only too be cut down by his forces, the preist jumped down and charged forwards, his chainsword raised above his head, Lucius luaghed as he shredded the man with one swift movement.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> Rund led the three prisoners into the cellar and threw them a pistol each
> "Get in line, any resistance we will shoot our way out"
> "Tell me is the whole prison broken open or are their any prisoners still left inside."
> "I'm talking about prisoners that would help our cause
> ...


The guardsmen drop their weapons and nodded their heads. "What do you need to be done?" they ask. Then on of the prisoners began to talk. "Most of the prisoners where killed in the fire or by the poisons gas. Yet those who escape will probably be hiding. Yet a new major cult has shown itself. Half of the arbites have fallen to chaos and are fighting the remaining half." said the prisoner.



dark angel said:


> Lucius led his forces through the ruined city, they killed as they went and even managed too find two more mutants but for every Imperial they found three more would replace them, the warband came out into a open area, at the end of it was a small gathering of about 20 civilians, on a stand in the middle of them was a man in red robes carrying a chainsword in one hand and a book in the other, Lucius grinned and revealed his teath saying "preist!" as he slowly walked forward, startled faces turned towards him and the crowd began too scatter only too be cut down by his forces, the preist jumped down and charged forwards, his chainsword raised above his head, Lucius luaghed as he shredded the man with one swift movement.


The rest of the mob was in shock. They then realized what Lucius was and all bowed down for him, most of them in fear. None of them wanted to die a pointless death.

((OOC: If I didn't quote you just continue on with your last post))


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

"We need to get this lot to the woods, from their we can plan our escape
In intend to use all of us as a prison escort and say we are taking them to a safe place that has emerged in the woods"
They nodded in agreement and formed up
They moved from the bar and into the alley. 
Ahead they saw an arbite slam a guardsman to the floor before looking up at them and sprinting towards them. Before Rund could react a blast knocked him side ways. The small group sprinted through the alley towards the woods. The scenes of battle were everywhere as arbites clashed. Rund realized with glee they would kill each other down to the last man. 
Ahead Rund saw an imperial guard tank blast a hole in the wall and heard the arbites in the building scream. A thought came to his mind and summoning his men to follow him he moved to the hatch and knocked three times. 
"Have your pistols ready he muttered to the other guardsman'
when they open the hatch move inside and take them prisoner we need them to command the tank unless you know how to drive?"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Lucius raised his hands into the air and roared shouting "Blood for the blood God!" the cultists around him followed with a roar and all got up and began to head towards a nearby street, bodies of loyalist and traitors alike linned the ground and a pair of Arbites aimed las pistols at the mob, Lucius roared and leapt forwards, he crushed one with his feet and gutted the other as a sister of battle approached saying "well well if it isnt you"..........


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

deathbringer said:


> "We need to get this lot to the woods, from their we can plan our escape
> In intend to use all of us as a prison escort and say we are taking them to a safe place that has emerged in the woods"
> They nodded in agreement and formed up
> They moved from the bar and into the alley.
> ...


The hatch did not open. Instead the pintle mounted heavy flamer of the tank turned and opened fired on Rund and his followers. Several Guardsmen also appeared and began to open fire on Rund and his followers. Several of his followers yelled in pain as they where brunt alive while the other took cover and opened fired.



dark angel said:


> Lucius raised his hands into the air and roared shouting "Blood for the blood God!" the cultists around him followed with a roar and all got up and began to head towards a nearby street, bodies of loyalist and traitors alike linned the ground and a pair of Arbites aimed las pistols at the mob, Lucius roared and leapt forwards, he crushed one with his feet and gutted the other as a sister of battle approached saying "well well if it isnt you"..........


It was obvious that the sister was angry about something. Some of this angry was obviously being directed towards Lucius. "Tell me Lucius are you the fool who release the prisoners from the jail." ask Jessica in a calm yet furious tone as she took out her plasma pistol and aimed it towards Lucius as several arbites came behind her and got in a firing line. Each one of them blood over their Imperial Symbols.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

OOC: Dear god it's been a while. Sorry about that.
---------------------------------------------------------

Azaulathis was sitting on a crate of ammunition. Sirius picked at a scab on his elbow. The demon glared at him, and he licked his lips.

"I can feel death on this world." said Azaulathis, angered. Sirius nodded slowly.

"Yes." he agreed, not wanting to voice an opinion either way.

Azaulathis stood up, letting the deep blue cloak envelop it.

"Stay here. Wait for whoever those scum told me to. The temerity. And to think I obeyed a mortal. No matter."

Sirius shrugged. "By your will, master."

"Of course it's by my will, Sirius. And all shall be, in time. I'm thinking of changing the color of the sky. Maybe purple? Too garish."

Sirius raised an eyebrow in slight amusement. Azaulathis scratched an arcane symbol in the dirt around his feet.

"When should I expect your return, master?" inquired Sirius.

"When I crush the last miserable mortal on this world." said Azaulathis. It seemed to ponder the answer for a moment.

"Except for you of course, my friend." it added. "I'll make you assistant crusher."

"Yes, my lord."

With a flash that made a vast echo throughout the cave, Azaulathis flashed out of existence.

Many miles away, a tank smashed through the city walls of the citadel Azaulathis had visited many days previously. A group of men were around it, a few of them writhing in pain as the heavy flamer torched the flesh from their bones. Across the street from the tank, in an abandoned storefront, a fiendish charge built up. Azaulathis reappeared with a hideous _crack_, shattering the windows and making a slight indent in the ground.

The demon leaned from the doorway, cackling with glee, distantly aware of the Greater Demon that had employed him scrabbling in anger and menace at the betrayal. It pointed with a single talon at the man obviously leading the group.

"Need a hand?" asked Azaulathis.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Lucius laughed aloud at the sisters words and said "You dare threaten _me_?" there was a few uneasy moments before Lucius continued saying "it was not me who released the prisoners for if it was me i would have already taken this hell hole of a world in name of Khorne!" he let out a grin, revealing blood stained teeth and said "Now back off" as his men took poitions around him.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

((OOC: Since this rp isn't that active I'm going to be finishing it soon))



Dirge Eterna said:


> Azaulathis was sitting on a crate of ammunition. Sirius picked at a scab on his elbow. The demon glared at him, and he licked his lips.
> 
> "I can feel death on this world." said Azaulathis, angered. Sirius nodded slowly.
> 
> ...


((OOC: Send me a pm on what you want to happen since the other player is no longer active.))



dark angel said:


> Lucius laughed aloud at the sisters words and said "You dare threaten _me_?" there was a few uneasy moments before Lucius continued saying "it was not me who released the prisoners for if it was me i would have already taken this hell hole of a world in name of Khorne!" he let out a grin, revealing blood stained teeth and said "Now back off" as his men took positions around him.


Jessica grinned. "Very well, I believe you. Yet we must work together in order to take this planet in three days. For if we do not take this planet in three days the Inquisition will begin an orbital bombardment of this planet. In order to prevent this we must release the daemon trap within this world. Once release he will turn this world into a daemon world. Yet their are two things in our way. The loyalist dogs of the Emperor and our old foe the Eldar. Both must be eliminated in order to make sure the Daemon is released. Now will you help with my mission?" ask Jessica.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Lucius laughed at the sisters words and said "I am here to serve i will do your biddings and will stand with you to the end but where and what do you want me _exactly_ to do M'lady?" he began to wait and bit down onto his lip, drawing a small line of blood as he did, his men bustled about around him, many carrying crude weapons.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Lucius laughed at the sisters words and said "I am here to serve i will do your biddings and will stand with you to the end but where and what do you want me _exactly_ to do M'lady?" he began to wait and bit down onto his lip, drawing a small line of blood as he did, his men bustled about around him, many carrying crude weapons.


"Excellent, I knew sparring you would be worth it. Right now the Eldar probably prepare to strike. So we must strike first and catch them off guard. The Eldar have been hiding in the sewers. That is where most of their webway gates are located. Take your troops and go down their and kill them all and destory their webway gates. I will also give you some troops to assist you. Now any question or are you ready to kill in the name of the blood god?" said Jessica as she waited for Lucius answer.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Lucius stared down the Sister and said "No questions i wish to seek revenge upon these foul xeno" Lucius turned and led his forces towards the nearest entrance into the sewers, a large open hole in a nearby road, there was a crahsed rhino in there that formed a temporary ramp, Lucius however simply leapt into the darkness, a loud splash rising up from the darkness followed by two screams and the words "Blood for the Blood god!".


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Lucius stared down the Sister and said "No questions i wish to seek revenge upon these foul xeno" Lucius turned and led his forces towards the nearest entrance into the sewers, a large open hole in a nearby road, there was a crahsed rhino in there that formed a temporary ramp, Lucius however simply leapt into the darkness, a loud splash rising up from the darkness followed by two screams and the words "Blood for the Blood god!".


The sewers were cleared and behind Lucius and his mean came 10 rouge arbites. Five of them had shot guns while the other five had suppression shields and electric stun batons. "This place creeps me out. I have a bad feeling about this." said one of the arbities.


----------

